# Shop Remodel



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*The Fiery Pits of Hell *

So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw. 
But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.

Which brings us back to my wild hair. So I took a plane to my workbench that exists as an extended part of my out-feed table and smoothed it down to refinish. My table saw top was coated in years of neglect as well so I carefully sanded it down to a beautiful metal color instead of what was there. I think it bordered on greenish . The last zero clearance insert I made for it was about two years ago out of some particleboard and it was looking pretty rough. I had some MDF left over from a form build I did. That is about the only thing I like that stuff for, but I thought it might work well for the insert so I tried it out, we'll see how it works. I cut it out, routed it to size using a pattern following bit and put some set screws in the bottom to adjust it to height. I put some magnets in the back to hold it down good and a short nail in the back end to keep from flying out.

All done it looked o.k., but I wanted more than o.k. so I painted it bright red… There that was better, it looked official. Like a real woodworker, concerned about safety and all that jazz. It looked like it just came off the factory floor. Something inside me beckoned to have some fun with it. It needed more. 
"FLAMES!







I said to myself. "This sucker needs flames!" So I pulled out some clear drawer liner I use for glass etching sometimes and put a piece on the insert. Using a razor blade I cut out my flames and hit it with some spray paint. A final coat of clear and it was Hot! I like it, it makes me think if I stick my fingers near there they will get burned. 
The fiery pits of hell on my table saw. Yeh, that'll do.

Hope you like it. I will try to add to this blog so you guys can follow along as I "pimp my shop"




























The bear in the last photo is another use of scrap mdf, it is my bear push stick. I usually make them out of solid hardwood, but hey it was there. 
Maybe this MDF stuff is growing on me…What am I saying, yuck.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


Nice read and love the flames! MDF good for some things but mostly just use it for sacrificial stuff. 
I wish you good luck on your new plans for teaching woodworking.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


Brian the flames are awesome. I love it. I doubt I would have thought of that.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


Cool to follow.

I have not found a use for MDF in the shop.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


Looks cool. Could also be dripping blood, a good reminder either way. I like MDF for jigs, but it is awful to work with (toxic dust).


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


Love the tough guy flames. Every hard hat ive owned and worn has had some.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


Nice job on the insert and the flames are a good touch. The saw top looks really good too , what did you use to clean it up?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


Some people have way too much time on their hands.  I am looking forward to the updates and the eventual teaching videos.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


That has to be my favorite comment yet. Sometimes I feel like I am so far behind I ma never going to die. I feel like I am playing the constant game of catch-up. Thanks to all for the great comments.


----------



## billvanloo (Nov 2, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


Looks great! I spent quite a bit of time cleaning up my table saw a few months ago as well; I was shocked at how much easier it was to push a board through after the table top was (relatively) clean and shiny!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


Love the flames, Brian! Look way better than the duct tape flames I put on my crutches a few years back. Heeheehee
Looking forward to your teaching videos.


----------



## Reaperwoodworks (Nov 4, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


YES!!!! Those flames are awesome! I need a zero clearance insert on my TS. Can't decide if I want to make one, or just buy one for 22 bucks. I have 4 kids and work too many hours, seems like it would be well spent 22$, but those flames have me thinking otherwise! That almost looks too pretty to use!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


You can make one for less than a buck I think and the painting is really easy. You could use wide painters tape and draw out a design and then use a razor knife to cut it out and rattle can it. Thanks for the great feedback!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Fiery Pits of Hell *
> 
> So I got a wild hair when I was cleaning up my table saw.
> But first a little background, I have been trying to clean up my shop and make it presentable for pictures and videos. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and I feel confident that I could teach. So I thought the logical place for me to start would be some on-line videos and see where it went from there. It is a slow and arduous process to take a woodworking shop that has been used for years as a factory of furniture making and turn it into a showroom for teaching woodworking, but I am going to give it a try.
> ...


Looks cool, but I am wondering how it will be for cutting small stuff after it starts getting scratched up a little. use caution that it doesn't make your work pc grab, then slip causing a jerking action. A good hard finish and a good frequent waxing may help.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Break it down to build it up. Day one.*

In order for me to get my shop to where I want it, I first have to tear it apart. So that's what I did today. In the midst of three projects I decided that I would finally rip the shop a new one in order to remodel it into a new better working shop. I moved probably 2 tons of wood today doing the dance I call the shop shuffle. I goes like this. First move that thing over there and then put it back, move it again with a little twirl and shake it all about. 














































The old bakery table that I had been using for the last 12 years as my workbench is going to the back of the shop to create another assembly area. The lathe is going to jump across the isle and the router mill is going to take it.s place there. Hopefully now I will be able to use it instead of treating it like a treadmill that is a coat hanger. My paint locker has been overrun with junk and is a mess so I emptied it out and moved it to the front of the shop. I have created a corner for wood storage in the back and well yeah it's a big job.

So here is the drawing of the AREA 51 tool cabinet and bench that I have been keeping secret. It is all going to be built out of maple and walnut. There will be a big wall cabinet to house all my hand tools with a plane till on the left and a saw till on the right. The bench will have a leg vise and wagon vise with hardware form benchcraft (wow that stuff is pricey). The bench will be a split top with the split going further to ward the back to be used for a stop for chair legs. There will be a board that will be attached to the top for flipping chairs upside down to work on. I want to give the bench large barley twist walnut legs and some inlay on the front.





































So now you can see why I have been dragging my heels on starting this, but it is going to be fun. It is going to take at least three months to be done with it all, but it should make photos and videos nice to watch as well as being the most amazing work space I could think to have. The reason I wanted to make it so over-the-top is so when I go to my new bench there would be no way for me to rush through something having all this in front of me. 
So there it is, wish me luck. I will be ordering the benchcraft hardware soon and I will have some bear paw hold fasts coming from black bear forge as well. I am going to spoil myself after working for 16+ years in dark caves, which reminds me I bought some 220v halogen lights from our local high school when they remodeled. Those should make it a lot brighter in there.
Take care, more to come.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *Break it down to build it up. Day one.*
> 
> In order for me to get my shop to where I want it, I first have to tear it apart. So that's what I did today. In the midst of three projects I decided that I would finally rip the shop a new one in order to remodel it into a new better working shop. I moved probably 2 tons of wood today doing the dance I call the shop shuffle. I goes like this. First move that thing over there and then put it back, move it again with a little twirl and shake it all about.
> 
> ...


I am doing a lot of "in flight" remodeling and rearranging. Good luck sir.


----------



## Jasonlion (Oct 26, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Break it down to build it up. Day one.*
> 
> In order for me to get my shop to where I want it, I first have to tear it apart. So that's what I did today. In the midst of three projects I decided that I would finally rip the shop a new one in order to remodel it into a new better working shop. I moved probably 2 tons of wood today doing the dance I call the shop shuffle. I goes like this. First move that thing over there and then put it back, move it again with a little twirl and shake it all about.
> 
> ...


Looks awsome Brian. I did some shop dancing myself today, must have been something in the air. Good luck on the future bench project.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Break it down to build it up. Day one.*
> 
> In order for me to get my shop to where I want it, I first have to tear it apart. So that's what I did today. In the midst of three projects I decided that I would finally rip the shop a new one in order to remodel it into a new better working shop. I moved probably 2 tons of wood today doing the dance I call the shop shuffle. I goes like this. First move that thing over there and then put it back, move it again with a little twirl and shake it all about.
> 
> ...


We so need to do this as well. Will be following along. Hope there is something in the air and I catch the shop cleaning bug.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Break it down to build it up. Day one.*
> 
> In order for me to get my shop to where I want it, I first have to tear it apart. So that's what I did today. In the midst of three projects I decided that I would finally rip the shop a new one in order to remodel it into a new better working shop. I moved probably 2 tons of wood today doing the dance I call the shop shuffle. I goes like this. First move that thing over there and then put it back, move it again with a little twirl and shake it all about.
> 
> ...


The bench and cabinet designs looks sah-wet! Please don't compromise on them at all, I'm drooling over here.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Break it down to build it up. Day one.*
> 
> In order for me to get my shop to where I want it, I first have to tear it apart. So that's what I did today. In the midst of three projects I decided that I would finally rip the shop a new one in order to remodel it into a new better working shop. I moved probably 2 tons of wood today doing the dance I call the shop shuffle. I goes like this. First move that thing over there and then put it back, move it again with a little twirl and shake it all about.
> 
> ...


Man, I really want this to be badass. I agree with Pez, don't compromise any details in your drawings - this will be epic.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Break it down to build it up. Day one.*
> 
> In order for me to get my shop to where I want it, I first have to tear it apart. So that's what I did today. In the midst of three projects I decided that I would finally rip the shop a new one in order to remodel it into a new better working shop. I moved probably 2 tons of wood today doing the dance I call the shop shuffle. I goes like this. First move that thing over there and then put it back, move it again with a little twirl and shake it all about.
> 
> ...


Area 51 cabinets? I'd call them Lothlórien classic. These really give you a forest vib looking at them. You almost think they might be enchanted


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Break it down to build it up. Day one.*
> 
> In order for me to get my shop to where I want it, I first have to tear it apart. So that's what I did today. In the midst of three projects I decided that I would finally rip the shop a new one in order to remodel it into a new better working shop. I moved probably 2 tons of wood today doing the dance I call the shop shuffle. I goes like this. First move that thing over there and then put it back, move it again with a little twirl and shake it all about.
> 
> ...


I have never been an avid fan of the Lord of the Rings series. Of course I liked them, but it wasn't until I recieved the commission to build the replica desk that I got into it. I have always been taken by the elvish furniture and it has the same organic feel as the Art Nouveau and Celtic lines I like. I in particular liked this seen and I NEED someone to commission a replica of those chairs.










Here are a few more pics that I really dig.


















































































and wow


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Roller coaster clinky clink. Day 2*

Remember when you got on a roller coaster and that safety bar was lowered down, you felt so much anticipation and excitement for what was to come, then the coaster began to move. Hoots and hollers of joy are temporarily stifled as the coaster began it's ascent with a clinky clink of slow jerky uphill movements. The anticipation turned to impatience for the fun to begin. 
Well that's where I am. 
The first day or "demo day" is always the funnest of any remodel and you are filled with a sense of accomplishment only to have it deflated by the tedium of DAY 2.
Again I pirouetted about my shop in the Shop Samba of cleaning and moving, relocating and detoxification. 
I guess all in all it went rather well today, though it was a very interrupted day of running to the store for supplies.
I managed to clear out close to 2000+ lbs of wood that I honestly would probably never use, but because of my obsession with hoarding even the smallest usable scrap I have not been able to part with them. I will probably advertise most of it as off-cuts or give it to the high school woodworking program… Who knows, but it is in the lumber barn for now and out of the shop. 
It is like a living room without all the furniture now, it feels huge and full of promise.
The wall is up and ready for sheeting with some descent paneling, the electric is roughed in. I think a few more days and I will be ready to start on a piece for the space. I have two tills a bench and a drill press table to make.
So I really don't have much to show for today, but here is what I have,



























This is the maple that will eventually become the bench top.










I have a nice corner for lumber to stay out of the way now, let's see if I can maintain a level of cleanliness once I get back to work. I like to say "They say that geniuses are messy, then I must be friggin' brilant!"










I am not sure how much else I will get done this week, but I will let you all in as I go.
I think it might be a good time to start a video… whadya think?


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *Roller coaster clinky clink. Day 2*
> 
> Remember when you got on a roller coaster and that safety bar was lowered down, you felt so much anticipation and excitement for what was to come, then the coaster began to move. Hoots and hollers of joy are temporarily stifled as the coaster began it's ascent with a clinky clink of slow jerky uphill movements. The anticipation turned to impatience for the fun to begin.
> Well that's where I am.
> ...


Getting there one day at a time! Video!!! Sounds good to me! This is much better than a Roller Coaster ride!


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Roller coaster clinky clink. Day 2*
> 
> Remember when you got on a roller coaster and that safety bar was lowered down, you felt so much anticipation and excitement for what was to come, then the coaster began to move. Hoots and hollers of joy are temporarily stifled as the coaster began it's ascent with a clinky clink of slow jerky uphill movements. The anticipation turned to impatience for the fun to begin.
> Well that's where I am.
> ...


I would love to see videos of you working. Would love to learn some of the things you know


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Painting the town*

The old bench has been moved, the wall extended and electrical run. Today I headed over to the lumberyard to pick out some paneling to put on the wall to make it aesthetically pleasing for a backdrop. I chose instead to go with paint. The paneling would have blended too well with the woodworking to come and I wanted it to stand out. I have seen many photos lately of fine woodwork with a grey backdrop and I like it very much so I went with grey.



















Aftere I got the wall painted it looked like the inside of a ship and that wouldn't do for me. I spent enough time on the inside of a ship for one life, so I went back to the hardware store to find a rag roller and some accent paint. I ended up mixing my own color using oops paints. I rolled on a few different shades to give it some depth and I was happy with the result.



















I am thinking about painting the door, but I am not sure what color would look good. I am going to use blue pine for the trim as it will match my cabinets, so maybe something that goes well with that. If any of you have any ideas that would help let me know.. I will probably make a new "chairman of the board" sign to go on the door that will be more legible.

I put some pieces in front of the wall to see how it looked and I liked it. So did little grey.




























I will be starting a video when I make the first piece which will probably be the saw till, thanks for stopping by. Let me know your thoughts.
Take care,


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *Painting the town*
> 
> The old bench has been moved, the wall extended and electrical run. Today I headed over to the lumberyard to pick out some paneling to put on the wall to make it aesthetically pleasing for a backdrop. I chose instead to go with paint. The paneling would have blended too well with the woodworking to come and I wanted it to stand out. I have seen many photos lately of fine woodwork with a grey backdrop and I like it very much so I went with grey.
> 
> ...


Looking good so far! Funny how your cat is the same color as your wall. I must give you cat some credit here. LOL!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Painting the town*
> 
> The old bench has been moved, the wall extended and electrical run. Today I headed over to the lumberyard to pick out some paneling to put on the wall to make it aesthetically pleasing for a backdrop. I chose instead to go with paint. The paneling would have blended too well with the woodworking to come and I wanted it to stand out. I have seen many photos lately of fine woodwork with a grey backdrop and I like it very much so I went with grey.
> 
> ...


Great progress


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Painting the town*
> 
> The old bench has been moved, the wall extended and electrical run. Today I headed over to the lumberyard to pick out some paneling to put on the wall to make it aesthetically pleasing for a backdrop. I chose instead to go with paint. The paneling would have blended too well with the woodworking to come and I wanted it to stand out. I have seen many photos lately of fine woodwork with a grey backdrop and I like it very much so I went with grey.
> 
> ...


Nice. You're busting it out. I'd wait on the door until you get your pieces done and trim up. Decision will be much easier then.


----------



## Reaperwoodworks (Nov 4, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Painting the town*
> 
> The old bench has been moved, the wall extended and electrical run. Today I headed over to the lumberyard to pick out some paneling to put on the wall to make it aesthetically pleasing for a backdrop. I chose instead to go with paint. The paneling would have blended too well with the woodworking to come and I wanted it to stand out. I have seen many photos lately of fine woodwork with a grey backdrop and I like it very much so I went with grey.
> 
> ...


I'm way behind, but I'm loving the progress! I'm in the middle of redoing my shop as well, it's a pain. I agree with others though, video!!!!! It's nearly as addicting as woodworking. If you talk anything close to what you are typing, you'll be a hit!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Knocks on Box sir.*

The build has begun!!
Today I milled up some curly maple and walnut for the saw till and I was able to shoot a little video of the construction. I am not sure if I will save it up and make a montage of the whole build or break it down piece by piece. I want to save up until I have enough video to make it worth the watch so we will just have to see how much is accumulated with each build. 
The till is going to be about 40" tall and 14" wide. It will have a drawer on the bottom for the set and files etc. Standard saw tills have an angled back top, this one is going to be a face frame style cabinet and I have yet to decide if I am going to carve the face frame or decorate it some other way. Inlay is a possibility as is adding rope molding??? just dunno as of yet, but it should turn out nice and will have the same general shape as the picture.

The original drawing looks like this.










The case construction went well, it was just (knock on box) hammering out dovetails all afternoon. Tomorrow I will add in all the internal goodies. I re-sawed a piece of curly maple for the back panel and it is gluing up. All of the pieces in the drawing are just sketches and I have to design them in depth when I build them so there is a lot of leeway in how they are put together and decorated.





































Thanks,


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Knocks on Box sir.*
> 
> The build has begun!!
> Today I milled up some curly maple and walnut for the saw till and I was able to shoot a little video of the construction. I am not sure if I will save it up and make a montage of the whole build or break it down piece by piece. I want to save up until I have enough video to make it worth the watch so we will just have to see how much is accumulated with each build.
> ...


Catching up on the shop blog, Brian. Curly maple and walnut…mm mmm mmm love it!


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Knocks on Box sir.*
> 
> The build has begun!!
> Today I milled up some curly maple and walnut for the saw till and I was able to shoot a little video of the construction. I am not sure if I will save it up and make a montage of the whole build or break it down piece by piece. I want to save up until I have enough video to make it worth the watch so we will just have to see how much is accumulated with each build.
> ...


I cant wait to see this come together!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*The Yeti, Big Foot and an easy glue up.*

There are mythical things in this world that people want to believe in, For me it is that elusive easy glue up.
So I got the case to my saw till all ready to glue up. Everything was sanded and I had put the glue on the dovetails ready to stick it together. I had my cauls at hand and clamps ready to go. So I went at it thinking I had it under control. Half way thru I looked for the dowel I had turned to rest the saws on… Nowhere to be found, so like a chicken with my hair on fire I ran around the shop looking for it. Too many minutes and too many cuss words later I found it at the bottom of my trash can. It had somehow rolled off the bench and into the trash. Go figure. 
Anywho, everything else went well today. I used my legacy router mill to turn a rope design fro the dowel. The cleats for the saws went together nicely. I used a 1/16" blade from my dado set for the kerfs. The cabinet will be held to the wall with a french cleat, thankfully I can access the back side of the framing to a support. I used a cut down stain to add a bit of depth to the curly maple, then sanded it down to 220 grit. I can't wait to see finish on it, I think it is going to POP!
Enjoy the pics, I did get a little video today and I don't think it is adding up fast so I might do all 5 pieces on one video.



























































































Have a great weekend and keep an eye out for Big Foot. 
Take care and have fun woodworking!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Yeti, Big Foot and an easy glue up.*
> 
> There are mythical things in this world that people want to believe in, For me it is that elusive easy glue up.
> So I got the case to my saw till all ready to glue up. Everything was sanded and I had put the glue on the dovetails ready to stick it together. I had my cauls at hand and clamps ready to go. So I went at it thinking I had it under control. Half way thru I looked for the dowel I had turned to rest the saws on… Nowhere to be found, so like a chicken with my hair on fire I ran around the shop looking for it. Too many minutes and too many cuss words later I found it at the bottom of my trash can. It had somehow rolled off the bench and into the trash. Go figure.
> ...


Bookmatched back! Nice. Chicken with its hair on fire? Yup, BTDT. All part of the adventure.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Yeti, Big Foot and an easy glue up.*
> 
> There are mythical things in this world that people want to believe in, For me it is that elusive easy glue up.
> So I got the case to my saw till all ready to glue up. Everything was sanded and I had put the glue on the dovetails ready to stick it together. I had my cauls at hand and clamps ready to go. So I went at it thinking I had it under control. Half way thru I looked for the dowel I had turned to rest the saws on… Nowhere to be found, so like a chicken with my hair on fire I ran around the shop looking for it. Too many minutes and too many cuss words later I found it at the bottom of my trash can. It had somehow rolled off the bench and into the trash. Go figure.
> ...


Looking great, Brian


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Speed Kills*



















The case for the saw till has been made and the first coat of finish applied.

The face frame is gluing up and I am going to have some fun with it.



















I used loose tenons to put it together, just being lazy I guess. I like to run a small groove down each side for glue to escape.



















I will get all "artsy fartsy" with it and make it in the style of the larger cabinet. It looks good so far.










I cut up the sides for the tool cabinet and have them just about ready for joinery. I have burnt through my maple faster than I thought I would so the plane cabinet might be on hold for a while until I can get to the lumber yard. The rope design on the dowel worked perfect for spacing out the saw totes. The drawer front is going to be made with half blinds that sit way back in a deep front so I can carve it along with the face frame. It seems a bit much for tool storage and I have to keep smiling at how spoiled I am going to be to have all this. It is going to help me focus on quality and trying for perfection with every time I look at it. I don't think I could possibly slop something together at a work station like this.

Naked french cleat! Ooo La La.




























I had my "speed kills" shirt from the Oregon Coast Aquarium in Newport on today and it seemed to fit with the pace of the day, hence the title.

On another note my wife carved a block print bear and stamped my shop apron, very awesome.










Thanks for reading. Have a great week.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *Speed Kills*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great progression sir.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *Speed Kills*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I also like your plans.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Speed Kills*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great, Brian. Your wife does excellent work, too!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*










It's Monday and it's back to the ole grind I go. This is another blog in my ongoing series to remodel my shop and make a saw till, drill press cabinet, tool cabinet, plane till and workbench. I have been woodworking for 16+ years and have always done my work in dark, dusty caves on anything that would resemble a bench. I have finally decided to spoil myself and go hog wild doing it. I wanted to bring you all along as I made these pieces as it will be a very epic build. I have begun the build by remodeling the shop a little to have a nice backdrop wall to place all the pieces on.









I then picked the saw till to begin with and it has gone well so far.














































So today I worked on the face frame of the saw till. I cut it up a bit and removed a lot of wood with my grinder. The rest will be carved by hand, but the grinder does a great job of removing the wood easily to get started.




























I routed the drawer opening with a flush trim bit and it rounded the corners over so I did the same to the drawer.










I marked out ruffly the shape I wanted and went to town grinding.










Here it is today's progress, it looks great. It has a lot of carving to finish it up, but it looks like it will turn out nicely.










I mixed it up and didn't match the drawing exactly because I thought all the pieces needed to go together a bit more. The tool cabinet is the focal point of the build so I made it go with that style.
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very cool. Good progress so far.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really cool and out standing work.
You were really throwing some saw dust around.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic work! I have been building my shop, am at the point of making stands and cabinets, etc. You inspire me to go beyond the 2×4 and plywood thoughts I have been having!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above! Very cool!


----------



## iamcliff (Jul 4, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, Brian! I'll limit myself to 4 comments of the many things that standout to me

1 - The braided rope is awesome. 
2 - Your Table saw insert is hilarious
3 - You said you put a coat of finish on your till in the last blog, are you gluing the frame to the till, or nailing? Can you glue after you've put finish on?
4 - The angle grinder carving is awesome, what cutter do you use?

5 - I know I said only 4, but I'm really pumped about this build, I think you're doing something pretty remarkable here.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive been watching your stuff from the beginning and i expect no less in your cabinets and benches always incredible bro you deserve too spoil yourself keep it coming you always inspire me thanks.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks guys,
O.K. ToddJB let's take this one at a time.
1. Thanks for the compliment, I like the rope design and there will be more incorporated in each piece with barley twist legs on the bench, which I think is a first. I haven't seen another workbench with legs like that, especially with a leg vise attached which is going to be tricky.
2. Flames rock 
3. The face frame is getting dowel pinned onto the case. I lightly plane the face of the case before I glue it on, the finish just helps to make the cleanup a lot easier when I attach it.
4. I use a series of carbide donut type. You can get them from klingspores and highland woodworking.
5. Thank you again, I think I am on to something as well. Let's see what happens. New post coming up tonight.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not surprising Brian. I've really appreciated your other work tremendously. Why wouldn't you want some of that art around you while you're working? Bravo! Oh, very much looking forward to seeing the bench build


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dangit that's cool. I love the dimension to your face frame carving.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great stuff! I am looking forward to the next update.


----------



## Reaperwoodworks (Nov 4, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *It's Monday, Back to the Ole Grind.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SMOKES! That is one sweet looking design. Breaking the mold for sure.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Look Ma, I made a square.*

It is only Tuesday and I am tired. I have been feeling under the weather lately, but I made some decent progress today. I put the saw till aside for now and will get back to it when I am ready to carve the next piece as well in the interest of efficiency. I worked up a piece of Paruvian Walnut that had been sitting in the back of the shop for the case top and bottom of the tool cabinet. I chose to do it next as I wait for my bench hardware to arrive. I could have definitely used a moxon vise today, but patience grasshopper.










I took some licence with the saw till frame, but the tool cabinet has a look that I worked on for quite a while so I am going to try to stick with it as much as I can.
The dovetails I have been doing on the cases are very thin and require a tight knife to get in there to mark for the cuts. I had heard somewhere that a leftover hacksaw blade makes a nice knife as it is hardened steel. I found one and took it to the grinder in haste and I might go back and make a nice one if I can find a feral for it, but the blade worked great.



















That's the problem with this, I need to have a cut off point for tools at some point, I can try to accommodate future purchases a bit by leaving some open spaces in the cabinet, but it is not a black hole to swallow every whimsical tool build or purchase. I am not building a H.O. Studley chest here by any stretch (which has been my desktop background for years, but I would like to know where the tools are going and fit them as economically as I can.
The case turned out to be 38"x38" on the inside which is big and should give me lots of room to play with. I will do my best to lay everything out tomorrow and try to assemble it with functionality in mind, but you know me… I wouldn't mind throwing in something crazy just to mess with you guys  The inside of the cabinet should be as captivating as the rest of the pieces. I don't want to do all this and then open the cabinet to see a tetris cube of boring-ness. I have a few ideas to make it fun, but I really need to set everything out to see if I have the wiggle room to be "artsy fartsy again. It should make for a fun day as I get to collect all of my favorite tools from around the shop and display the collection I have massed over the years. I will be sure to take some pictures and share them tomorrow. 
So as the title of today's post goes… "Look Ma, I made a square." 
Dovetails are the picture of tedium.



















Ha! I just realized that I put it in there upside down for the pictures. Funny, not that it would look any different.




























This is too much fun!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Ma, I made a square.*
> 
> It is only Tuesday and I am tired. I have been feeling under the weather lately, but I made some decent progress today. I put the saw till aside for now and will get back to it when I am ready to carve the next piece as well in the interest of efficiency. I worked up a piece of Paruvian Walnut that had been sitting in the back of the shop for the case top and bottom of the tool cabinet. I chose to do it next as I wait for my bench hardware to arrive. I could have definitely used a moxon vise today, but patience grasshopper.
> 
> ...


Don't look now, Brian, one of your saws couldn't wait for the till to be finished. And the clamps are very envious. I'll have to remember that about hack saw blades. Thanks!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Ma, I made a square.*
> 
> It is only Tuesday and I am tired. I have been feeling under the weather lately, but I made some decent progress today. I put the saw till aside for now and will get back to it when I am ready to carve the next piece as well in the interest of efficiency. I worked up a piece of Paruvian Walnut that had been sitting in the back of the shop for the case top and bottom of the tool cabinet. I chose to do it next as I wait for my bench hardware to arrive. I could have definitely used a moxon vise today, but patience grasshopper.
> 
> ...


Brian, I can't help but think your work, well at least these pieces, are inspired by Antoni Gaudi. He used organic forms to frame and shape rigid structures.

I'm not sure if those are the final mounting places for the cabinets, but I wish the saw till wasn't jammed up against the door. I'd like to see a frame around that door that complements everything else your doing here.

Looking great!

Oh here's an intro on Gauidi. (picked at random from the nets)


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Ma, I made a square.*
> 
> It is only Tuesday and I am tired. I have been feeling under the weather lately, but I made some decent progress today. I put the saw till aside for now and will get back to it when I am ready to carve the next piece as well in the interest of efficiency. I worked up a piece of Paruvian Walnut that had been sitting in the back of the shop for the case top and bottom of the tool cabinet. I chose to do it next as I wait for my bench hardware to arrive. I could have definitely used a moxon vise today, but patience grasshopper.
> 
> ...


sweet work,,,,


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Ma, I made a square.*
> 
> It is only Tuesday and I am tired. I have been feeling under the weather lately, but I made some decent progress today. I put the saw till aside for now and will get back to it when I am ready to carve the next piece as well in the interest of efficiency. I worked up a piece of Paruvian Walnut that had been sitting in the back of the shop for the case top and bottom of the tool cabinet. I chose to do it next as I wait for my bench hardware to arrive. I could have definitely used a moxon vise today, but patience grasshopper.
> 
> ...


Thanks builtinbkyn, I am very influenced by the works that took place at the turn of the century in Europe with works from Gaudi, Guimard, Majorelle etc. It must have been a very exciting time to be in with the industrial revolution giving rise to new inventions daily and the artisans of the world doing what they could to rebel against it's mass production of products with amazing hand crafted works that show an organic flow to man made objects. To an extent the same revolution took place all over the world, in America it was the arts and crafts movement which I like, but it is the organic sculpting of the Art Nouveau and Modernista movements that really get me pumped. 
I don't think I am going to frame the door in the same style as the pieces, I think I am going to use blue pine to match the rest of the shop. These cabinets are to be my last, but the shop is not my last.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Ma, I made a square.*
> 
> It is only Tuesday and I am tired. I have been feeling under the weather lately, but I made some decent progress today. I put the saw till aside for now and will get back to it when I am ready to carve the next piece as well in the interest of efficiency. I worked up a piece of Paruvian Walnut that had been sitting in the back of the shop for the case top and bottom of the tool cabinet. I chose to do it next as I wait for my bench hardware to arrive. I could have definitely used a moxon vise today, but patience grasshopper.
> 
> ...


Ah Hector Guimard. Should have seen it. The till frame more closely resembles the Metro signage in Paris.

There were very strong opinions in school, on the various schools of architecture. The modernists were not fans of the decorative styles. Personally I appreciate them all, though I'm more of a modernist myself. The debates of modern vs post modern were pretty heated. Art Nouveau was even further criticized by the purists. Adler & Sullivaan, HH Richardson and Wright - The Chicago School, and in particular Wright's Prairie style, inspired my design sensibilities.

You may want to check out the works of Paolo Soleri. He was the modern day version of the the architects you have interest in.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Ma, I made a square.*
> 
> It is only Tuesday and I am tired. I have been feeling under the weather lately, but I made some decent progress today. I put the saw till aside for now and will get back to it when I am ready to carve the next piece as well in the interest of efficiency. I worked up a piece of Paruvian Walnut that had been sitting in the back of the shop for the case top and bottom of the tool cabinet. I chose to do it next as I wait for my bench hardware to arrive. I could have definitely used a moxon vise today, but patience grasshopper.
> 
> ...


If I could travel in time I would like to go back and see the rooms in the 1900 Paris Worlds Fair Exhibit. The pictures of the chairs and architecture in those modeled rooms made a big impact on me. I have always liked art nouveau, when I started woodworking I learned what I could through videos by Maloof and Frid. I made many of my first pieces in the style of Maloof and I enjoy it, but I would love to make my work with a nouveau flair, I just didn't know how to accomplish it. I think I am "coming into my won" in terms of woodworking style and I am looking forward to what I come up with. If I could travel to see any piece of architecture I would love to see The Hotel Tassel in Brussels by Victor Horta, it embodies the Art Nouveau feel to me.
Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*I got your back!*

Hi everyone, hope all is well. I took a picture of the drawer in the saw till as I forgot to yesterday.



















When we last left our caped crusader he had just assembled a square to become a tool cabinet. Well today I made a panel to become the back. I thought about doing ship lap for the back, but my board wasn't wide enough. It was all I could do to resaw the 12 1/4" wide curly maple board into three plates 1/4" thick.










So I came up with a split panel frame instead and I think I like it. It will give me more to attach to down the road.










It was mortise and tenon all the way with a dado for the panel to sit into.



















I think it is going to be pretty 




























There it is! I got your back. See you tomorrow, same bat time, same bat channel.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *I got your back!*
> 
> Hi everyone, hope all is well. I took a picture of the drawer in the saw till as I forgot to yesterday.
> 
> ...


Very Nice work Brian.!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *I got your back!*
> 
> Hi everyone, hope all is well. I took a picture of the drawer in the saw till as I forgot to yesterday.
> 
> ...


That is some kinda pretty maple! That is gonna POP!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *I got your back!*
> 
> Hi everyone, hope all is well. I took a picture of the drawer in the saw till as I forgot to yesterday.
> 
> ...


Looks wonderful!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *I got your back!*
> 
> Hi everyone, hope all is well. I took a picture of the drawer in the saw till as I forgot to yesterday.
> 
> ...


Wait until you see what I have for the maple on the front


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Mambo #5*

The Big Build
Today was one of those days where you go two steps forward one and a half steps back, step to the side and scratch your chin and well, yeah it was like that. I managed to get all the compartmental-ism done on the cabinet and it is ready to glue together.



















This morning I cut up a piece of ply to roughly the size the door will be and loaded them up with the tools I would like there to see what wouldn't fit. What was left over would have to go somewhere else. I took a picture of each setup and made a mock-up on photoshop.



















I put some tools on the shelves and took a shot.










Then I laid the cabinet on it's back and shot looking down.










Then viola!










The cubbies on the bottom will all end up with drawers and the top will just be shelving.




























I will be gluing it up tomorrow and working on the rail system. I decided to make the cabinet have a modular setup on the back wall so I can change it as needed in the future. It will have two rails with french cleat style hangars to hold any needed tools. The sides will just have hangars attached and I am not sure on the inside of the doors yet.

I was going to start on the plane cabinet after this was done, but I burnt thru my supply of curly maple and all I had left was the piece that will be the panels on the front doors of the tool cabinet. My lumber dealer is three hours away, but thankfully I got a call from them and they are making a delivery to my area on monday and they are graciously bringing me 1 board to finish. What awesome guys!

Thanks for reading.
Have fun woodworking!

I know a lot of you are anxiously waiting the bench build, keep your shorts on, it's coming!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Mambo #5*
> 
> The Big Build
> Today was one of those days where you go two steps forward one and a half steps back, step to the side and scratch your chin and well, yeah it was like that. I managed to get all the compartmental-ism done on the cabinet and it is ready to glue together.
> ...


its getting hard bro this is like a drama with each episode leaving us hanging in suspense having to wait for more.thanks for the thrill of letting us watch this evolve always a pleasure man gorgeous work.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Mambo #5*
> 
> The Big Build
> Today was one of those days where you go two steps forward one and a half steps back, step to the side and scratch your chin and well, yeah it was like that. I managed to get all the compartmental-ism done on the cabinet and it is ready to glue together.
> ...


What Pottz said.. ;-)


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *Mambo #5*
> 
> The Big Build
> Today was one of those days where you go two steps forward one and a half steps back, step to the side and scratch your chin and well, yeah it was like that. I managed to get all the compartmental-ism done on the cabinet and it is ready to glue together.
> ...


Very nice work. Lots of work I may add.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Mambo #5*
> 
> The Big Build
> Today was one of those days where you go two steps forward one and a half steps back, step to the side and scratch your chin and well, yeah it was like that. I managed to get all the compartmental-ism done on the cabinet and it is ready to glue together.
> ...


Yeah … what those first three guys said


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Mambo #5*
> 
> The Big Build
> Today was one of those days where you go two steps forward one and a half steps back, step to the side and scratch your chin and well, yeah it was like that. I managed to get all the compartmental-ism done on the cabinet and it is ready to glue together.
> ...


Making great progress, despite what you say, Brian. I really like the pivoting handled tool tote in the fourth picture!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Mambo #5*
> 
> The Big Build
> Today was one of those days where you go two steps forward one and a half steps back, step to the side and scratch your chin and well, yeah it was like that. I managed to get all the compartmental-ism done on the cabinet and it is ready to glue together.
> ...


Thanks you can see more of it here;
http://bearkatwood.blogspot.com/2015/08/tool-box.html


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Mambo #5*
> 
> The Big Build
> Today was one of those days where you go two steps forward one and a half steps back, step to the side and scratch your chin and well, yeah it was like that. I managed to get all the compartmental-ism done on the cabinet and it is ready to glue together.
> ...


Oh, yeah, I like it even more. Lots of great features. Is it poplar and walnut? Very nice, tote, Brian!


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Mambo #5*
> 
> The Big Build
> Today was one of those days where you go two steps forward one and a half steps back, step to the side and scratch your chin and well, yeah it was like that. I managed to get all the compartmental-ism done on the cabinet and it is ready to glue together.
> ...


A nice classic look with elfish/hobbit overtones. You should be proud of your craftwork. I'm sure you'll have hours of pleasure working in your shop. Great job

- Brian K. Seitz


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Mambo #5*
> 
> The Big Build
> Today was one of those days where you go two steps forward one and a half steps back, step to the side and scratch your chin and well, yeah it was like that. I managed to get all the compartmental-ism done on the cabinet and it is ready to glue together.
> ...


Elvish/Hobbit overtones, nice thanks  Makes me think of the story about the shoemakers elves.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *Mambo #5*
> 
> The Big Build
> Today was one of those days where you go two steps forward one and a half steps back, step to the side and scratch your chin and well, yeah it was like that. I managed to get all the compartmental-ism done on the cabinet and it is ready to glue together.
> ...


Yeh, looks great.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Glue hits the fan*

Another episode in the saga that is the Great Big Build.










Today the glue hit the fan!










The tool cabinet was glued up today and I only cussed once, not bad for a glue up from hell.










Sorry, a really crazy glue up 










The rest of the day was spent milling up wood for the door panels and sides.



















I have been stockpiling wood for over two years for this build. Every time I recieved a comission I would get extra wood and set it aside. The piece I had for the maple part of the tree door panels I have had for about a year and a half. It has some nice curl to it.



















Not a big "show and tell" day, but next week should see some dramatic results granted I get the switch to my jointer fixed that decided to crap out on me today.










Sorry again. It decided to stop working. 
Have a great weekend all and have fun woodworking.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Glue hits the fan*
> 
> Another episode in the saga that is the Great Big Build.
> 
> ...


Great progress


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Glue hits the fan*
> 
> Another episode in the saga that is the Great Big Build.
> 
> ...


Th swearing stage of the project is a good one bearkat. Youre working out the issues. Thats a good thing. Sometimes ill just swear at the walls in the shop. Makes me feel like im doin somethin.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Glue hits the fan*
> 
> Another episode in the saga that is the Great Big Build.
> 
> ...


Heck, my shop is 30×40' and made of steel.
After some screw-ups, I literally throw wood as hard as I can against a far wall!
Norml, I think?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Glue hits the fan*
> 
> Another episode in the saga that is the Great Big Build.
> 
> ...


i think if you have done more than 1 wood working project you will have a glue up from hell,wish i was closer id come over and lend you a couple hands just keep on truckin and cuss when needed.i need one of those signs for my shop.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Oo La La!*

la grande construction, Oo La La!
Today was very French. French cleat that is. 
I set the cabinet to the wall using french cleats and made a set for the inside of the cabinet.


















There will probably be some that hang down from the shelf below, but the cleats should take care of most tools for the back wall.

A series of custom hangars will be made to facilitate hanging tools. This way as things change I can rearrange the cabinet.










I experimented by making a flat plate to hang something on.










Viola,










I got to play around with sketchup yesterday and I made a copy of what I had built so far.



















I put two coats of finish on the inside today and it doesn't get a face frame so I can start to load it up.










Bon Voyage!


----------



## Chocdog (Aug 31, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La!*
> 
> la grande construction, Oo La La!
> Today was very French. French cleat that is.
> ...


Love the saw till.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La!*
> 
> la grande construction, Oo La La!
> Today was very French. French cleat that is.
> ...


Looking great sir


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La!*
> 
> la grande construction, Oo La La!
> Today was very French. French cleat that is.
> ...


Brian, one of the reasons I put so many cleats close together on my wall is because the tills/racks need something to rest against, or they'll be all wonky. For instance, if you had another cleat where my line is:









The other way you could get around this, as I'm sure you've figured. is to put a little spacer behind each till.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La!*
> 
> la grande construction, Oo La La!
> Today was very French. French cleat that is.
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La!*
> 
> la grande construction, Oo La La!
> Today was very French. French cleat that is.
> ...


I love that contrasting wood -awesome stuff


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La!*
> 
> la grande construction, Oo La La!
> Today was very French. French cleat that is.
> ...


Brian, how does the cleat fasten to the plate? I don't see a screw in either (except the squiggly line on the third pic).


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La!*
> 
> la grande construction, Oo La La!
> Today was very French. French cleat that is.
> ...


The squiggly line was showing the screw that goes in thru the back of the case into the cleat. The hook for the plate was just glued on with a short dowel.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La!*
> 
> la grande construction, Oo La La!
> Today was very French. French cleat that is.
> ...


I see, thanks!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Tedium in wood*

Hi everyone, Hope all is well in woodworkingland. Today was a very slow one, not to mention interrupted at every turn, but I did still manage to get something done. 
I always laugh about how quickly a case or cabinet goes together and how easy they seem after making chairs and I ask myself "Why don't I just make cabinets?" 
Well I am in the thick of making cabinets and hit a brick wall of sorts with the tills that will hold the tools in place. I figured out my cleat system well enough, but the layout and construction is very tedious.
I managed to get a spokeshave holder done that I am happy enough with and scorp holder that I feel sits a bit low, but I can live with it for now. I am hoping tomorrow will be more productive.
Here is some pics of today's tedium. Enjoy.

For the spokeshave holder I made a mock-up to get the distances between rods right and I am happy with it.










For the scorp holder, it does its' function well, but sits a bit low on the wall and I might redo it down the road.










I like how the modular aspect of the layout in that I can move things around to make a good fit without screwing holes in the wood. I will attach things to the sides permanently once I know what I want there, which may only come after I have put everything together and used it for a bit.



















I know it's a few spokeshaves, but it is my most used tool and I like to have a variety to pick from when I use them.
Have fun woodworking.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Tedium in wood*
> 
> Hi everyone, Hope all is well in woodworkingland. Today was a very slow one, not to mention interrupted at every turn, but I did still manage to get something done.
> I always laugh about how quickly a case or cabinet goes together and how easy they seem after making chairs and I ask myself "Why don't I just make cabinets?"
> ...


The question is are you going to use this for woodworking or hang it in the Louvre. This is just plain beautiful


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Tedium in wood*
> 
> Hi everyone, Hope all is well in woodworkingland. Today was a very slow one, not to mention interrupted at every turn, but I did still manage to get something done.
> I always laugh about how quickly a case or cabinet goes together and how easy they seem after making chairs and I ask myself "Why don't I just make cabinets?"
> ...


it might have been a tough day for you but a great way for use to end the day with your beautiful wood work looking very good brian keep em coming thanks.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Tedium in wood*
> 
> Hi everyone, Hope all is well in woodworkingland. Today was a very slow one, not to mention interrupted at every turn, but I did still manage to get something done.
> I always laugh about how quickly a case or cabinet goes together and how easy they seem after making chairs and I ask myself "Why don't I just make cabinets?"
> ...


bkseitz, French day was yesterday  I want to hang this thing in the Chicago Art Institute, maybe Ferris would go see it. 
Thanks for all kind words, I really appreciate it. I know that here in a few days I am going to be making the doors, something I have been planning for a few years and really looking forward to. They are going to be the focal point of the whole build.. Hope I don't screw them up.
I got the hinges today for the doors. I will be using Soss hinges which is another thing I haven't seen done with tool cabinets, I think they give a cleaner look.
Save Ferris!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Tedium in wood*
> 
> Hi everyone, Hope all is well in woodworkingland. Today was a very slow one, not to mention interrupted at every turn, but I did still manage to get something done.
> I always laugh about how quickly a case or cabinet goes together and how easy they seem after making chairs and I ask myself "Why don't I just make cabinets?"
> ...


Fabulous.
Nice family of spokeshaves!

Love the texture on your scorp till. The little details always make the difference!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Tedium in wood*
> 
> Hi everyone, Hope all is well in woodworkingland. Today was a very slow one, not to mention interrupted at every turn, but I did still manage to get something done.
> I always laugh about how quickly a case or cabinet goes together and how easy they seem after making chairs and I ask myself "Why don't I just make cabinets?"
> ...


Spokeshaves are my fav too. I have a plethora.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Tedium in wood*
> 
> Hi everyone, Hope all is well in woodworkingland. Today was a very slow one, not to mention interrupted at every turn, but I did still manage to get something done.
> I always laugh about how quickly a case or cabinet goes together and how easy they seem after making chairs and I ask myself "Why don't I just make cabinets?"
> ...


That's what you call a tool cabinet? If I was able to make something that nice, it'd be the focal point of my living room. Nice work!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Deja Vu All Over Again*










Dovetails, I love cutting dovetails. Wait, wasn't I just doing this??? Deja Vu all over again.










Today I milled up and cut the pieces for the door frames. They will be a little undersized in width to accommodate the curves in the frames. The case is 40"x40" and each door will be 19" wide x 40" tall.










Oh hey, before i forget I forgot to tell you all about a few things yesterday. First off I got the last piece of curly western maple that will become the plane till.










I also made a new sign for my door. I had an old painted sign that read "Chairman of the board" on my door, but it was very small and hard to see from any distance so I made a new one on my cnc 



















It turned out great!!

So the curly panels are glued up and the frames for the doors are done, I just need to make the faces of the doors and carve them wild like the saw till. It has been raining cats and elephants here lately and so I can't get outside to grind. I will probably do most of it by hand.



















All in all a pretty good day, I am incredibly blessed to get to do what I love. Especially with this project that is just for me. I don't mind sharing, you can look, but don't touch. Thanks all and have fun woodworking.
TTFN.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Deja Vu All Over Again*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate that you see you are blessed. I also appreciate you're effort in sharing this journey. I made one blog and it took forever. You're busting these out daily!

Things are looking great.


----------



## iamcliff (Jul 4, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Deja Vu All Over Again*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the new sign! Nice dovetail work, too. Man, I am impressed with your work. Hope I can get that good one day!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Deja Vu All Over Again*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that new sign may be easier to read, but I liked the "chairs" you incorporated into the old one ! Has a bit more character if you ask me (which you didn't) LOL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Deja Vu All Over Again*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great progress brian love this journey your taking us on.great joinery wish i had more patience and time to do it maybe in my older age-lol.looking forward to the next act thanks for the show.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Deja Vu All Over Again*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, keep those shop posts coming


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Writers block plane*










Early this morning the lights flickered to life in the shop revealing that deadly silence of a blank page. Much like a writer with a clean sheet of paper in the type writer (they still use those right?) or an artist with a blank canvass. I sat and stared at the blank sheet of paper I had lain out representing the door to be made. All too many undrawn lines lay waiting for me to choose just the right one knowing the wrong one would spell disaster. Well I guess just like making an omelet, a few trees had to get busted to get this day underway. I finally dove into it and picked lumber that matched in color as best I could and got to it. Like using a block plane, I just needed a different angle.




























I broke down some stock and decided on measurements for the side styles.










I made the side that was to be the center thicker to give the tree more beef and to give me room to curve the two doors together. Then I made the top and bottom rails the same width as the thinner style. This all got mortise and tenoned together.










I fought with laying out the tree limbs to get a look I liked. With a combination of mortise and tenon and doweling I had a good half tree laid out. I sliced away the slag and got down to the bones of it.










The slicing away of the fat is fun, a little too fun as I would soon find out.










In my exuberance to cut out the tree shape I cut a bit too wide. I had drawn out where the door frame would be so I would color outside the lines there, but I failed to trace out the panel to give myself an idea of where to stop cutting away wood. Ooops.










Once the shaped are more refined I will rout a slit on the frame to receive the panel which will be cut over-sized to the shapes of the openings. Thankfully I had a few scraps left from milling the panels that I can add to the width.










I got away with one here, on a project like this it is easy to make one cut or mistake that can jeopardize the project. That happens in woodworking a lot and it is how you modify your design and roll with the mistake that will prove how resourceful a woodworker you can be. I get away with crap all the time and I got away with it again. I am just hoping I don't make any more goofs in the finishing of these doors.

Even with all the overthinking and planning I missed one little step and now I have to fix it. Of course now that I have been through it once I know what to look for so the second door should go easier. That is how it goes, the second one is easier the third is a snap and so on. I just didn't want to build a prototype of this, lazy I guess. Hope you enjoyed.
Take care.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Writers block plane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one thing i like about you brian is you admit your mistakes to us when you could easily pretend to be perfect and wed never know except those of us that have been doing this long enough who make 10 times more mistakes than you do.but hey thats how we grow and learn this craft so thanks for being out in the open i think it really give the new guys encouragement to never give up and just keep trying.and i wish my mistakes came out half as good as yours.see ya next episode.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Writers block plane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind words, thanks. 
I think you are only as good as the mistakes you can recover from. The more tools we put in our mental tool box the more ways we can fix mistakes and roll with the punches of woodworking. We all make mistakes and it is how we learn from these mistakes, use them to our advantage and grow with them that defines us as woodworkers and people. 
I have always stayed up late the night before a big build and built it over and over in my head trying to get it right. I try to make the mistakes in my head so I wouldn't on the piece I was working on. Some of my greatest ah-ha moments have come from making a mistake and sitting back trying to figure out how to get through it. This blog is an excellent opportunity for me to share my thoughts and I thank you all for taking the time to read my dribble. You have all been very supportive and I thank you very much!
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Writers block plane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks go to me…ps mistakes add character and make it truly your's


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *Writers block plane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. The whole concept is awesome.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Writers block plane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Humorous and well written blog. Have enjoyed the read so far a lot - thank you for sharing. 
Looking forward to follow your build!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Writers block plane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An excellent blog! Nicely written, and eye candy supplied as well.

Mistakes happen; a craftsman fixes them nicely. These doors will be gorgeous I bet!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Blue tape to the rescue*

So like I said yesterday, I goofed up and made my panel openings larger than my panel. I looked back through the stock I had left over and it was too thin to use so I needed to rely on off-cuts to patch my mistakes. Blue tape to the rescue.














































I cut out the over-sized shapes that would go into the door panel and used scraps to fill in the empty spots.










I traced the outline of the openings onto the curly maple panel and then used calipers to oversize it and sribe a new line to cut to.





































Then I sanded the inside curves smooth.










Once the repairs were made I used a 1/4" slot cutting bit to rout a grove to receive the panels.










I set the bit so it would clear any joinery, but still give me room for carving.





































Then I routed away a 1/4" from the face where the tree limbs wouldn't be to give it more depth.










Upon starting the second door I did the thing I forgot to yesterday and laid it all out. I was happy with the repair job so I am not as worried if I decide to go a bit outside the lines.



















I had trouble with the tree looking like a bug when I had three branches off to each side so I yanked one out.










I might lower the bottom left branch down a bit more, but so far so good. 
Thanks


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Blue tape to the rescue*
> 
> So like I said yesterday, I goofed up and made my panel openings larger than my panel. I looked back through the stock I had left over and it was too thin to use so I needed to rely on off-cuts to patch my mistakes. Blue tape to the rescue.
> 
> ...


Pimp sauce.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Blue tape to the rescue*
> 
> So like I said yesterday, I goofed up and made my panel openings larger than my panel. I looked back through the stock I had left over and it was too thin to use so I needed to rely on off-cuts to patch my mistakes. Blue tape to the rescue.
> 
> ...


Looking very nice


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Blue tape to the rescue*
> 
> So like I said yesterday, I goofed up and made my panel openings larger than my panel. I looked back through the stock I had left over and it was too thin to use so I needed to rely on off-cuts to patch my mistakes. Blue tape to the rescue.
> 
> ...


Well this is going to be the ugliest shop ever. You may just want to drop it all when you are done and I will take over the place so you don't have look at it.

Just kidding. Great to see your process and how you think outside the box. I am really learning a ton from you.

Thanks for sharing this. This place will look epic when it's done.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Blue tape to the rescue*
> 
> So like I said yesterday, I goofed up and made my panel openings larger than my panel. I looked back through the stock I had left over and it was too thin to use so I needed to rely on off-cuts to patch my mistakes. Blue tape to the rescue.
> 
> ...


"Pimp Sauce" That's hilarious!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Rinse and Repeat*

In the summer 1978 issue of FWW, Tage Frid wrote about tool cabinets.
"Why bother making a tool cabinet when a crate with shelves nailed in would hold the tools? I believe if a person wants to make a living as a woodworker and furniture designer, a well-designed and executed tool cabinet is very important. It's a pleasure to have a beautiful tool cabinet, where the tools are properly arranged and easy to find. And when a potential customer comes into the shop and sees a nice cabinet, half the selling job is done right there."

This set of cabinets and a bench is WAY over the top and might be thought to be excessive, but it is going to be my home for the rest of the time I am able to work with wood, hopefully 40+years left, so I want to look at something that inspires me to strive for perfection and make beautiful things. I have been having a good time making it and I look forward to the day I can step back and see the finished product.

So today was "Rinse and Repeat" on the cabinet doors.










I started out by lowering the left bottom branch a bit and drawing out what I liked.
I then did all the joinery to set the cross pieces in with floating tenons and dowels.










When I did the larger side mortises the clamp wasn't deep enough to line the wood up flush with the top of the bench so I added some shims of pine to level it all out then routed the mortises.





































The method I am employing to make these doors could be used to make some very decorative raised panel doors if any of you want to try it out. Over-size your frame and cut out the shape you like, then trace on the shape to your thick stock for the raised panel. Use calipers to enlarge the pattern being as accurate as possible. Then cut out the larger pattern and rout it with the matching raised panel bit. I would like to try it some day, but it might have to wait a few years. I think it would put a tombstone panel door to shame.





































I am hoping for some good weather next week so I can use my grinder to take away the bulk of the wood to start carving on it.



















For now I put the tools down and turn the lights off. It is time to rest a bit and come to it another day. I wish you all a wonderful weekend. 
If you would like some more to read, I suggest this note written by woodworker Mark Love. It is a great piece titled "Risk" 
http://marklovefurniture.com/risk.pdf
Have fun Woodworking.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *Rinse and Repeat*
> 
> In the summer 1978 issue of FWW, Tage Frid wrote about tool cabinets.
> "Why bother making a tool cabinet when a crate with shelves nailed in would hold the tools? I believe if a person wants to make a living as a woodworker and furniture designer, a well-designed and executed tool cabinet is very important. It's a pleasure to have a beautiful tool cabinet, where the tools are properly arranged and easy to find. And when a potential customer comes into the shop and sees a nice cabinet, half the selling job is done right there."
> ...


The cabinet is too nice for shop tools. They are fortunate to have you for an owner.


----------



## fatman51 (May 16, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Rinse and Repeat*
> 
> In the summer 1978 issue of FWW, Tage Frid wrote about tool cabinets.
> "Why bother making a tool cabinet when a crate with shelves nailed in would hold the tools? I believe if a person wants to make a living as a woodworker and furniture designer, a well-designed and executed tool cabinet is very important. It's a pleasure to have a beautiful tool cabinet, where the tools are properly arranged and easy to find. And when a potential customer comes into the shop and sees a nice cabinet, half the selling job is done right there."
> ...


Very nice work! I have waffled back and forth on this subject over the years. My present workshop is not large and my shelving is pretty rough. As I look forward to setting up my new shop in a 110 year old 14×30 building I am hauling in, still not large, I am looking forward to building nicer facilities to compliment my tools and sell my work, as you suggest. I have nothing as fancy as your work in mind, but I very much understand your point. Not that I have anything against using milk crates and pallets if that's what a guy needs to do.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Rinse and Repeat*
> 
> In the summer 1978 issue of FWW, Tage Frid wrote about tool cabinets.
> "Why bother making a tool cabinet when a crate with shelves nailed in would hold the tools? I believe if a person wants to make a living as a woodworker and furniture designer, a well-designed and executed tool cabinet is very important. It's a pleasure to have a beautiful tool cabinet, where the tools are properly arranged and easy to find. And when a potential customer comes into the shop and sees a nice cabinet, half the selling job is done right there."
> ...


Brian, this my be over the top but it's a joy to watch it unfold, great work m'man !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Rinse and Repeat*
> 
> In the summer 1978 issue of FWW, Tage Frid wrote about tool cabinets.
> "Why bother making a tool cabinet when a crate with shelves nailed in would hold the tools? I believe if a person wants to make a living as a woodworker and furniture designer, a well-designed and executed tool cabinet is very important. It's a pleasure to have a beautiful tool cabinet, where the tools are properly arranged and easy to find. And when a potential customer comes into the shop and sees a nice cabinet, half the selling job is done right there."
> ...


brian some may call it over the top but I say it is a justified luxury for a man who spends a large part of their life doing something they love so why not make the place you work and live as beautiful as the furniture you sell and its as tage said it makes a great first impression of what you do.if I walked into your shop and saw tool cabinets that nice id know what ever you made me would be of the finest quality.plus brian you deserve it.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Rinse and Repeat*
> 
> In the summer 1978 issue of FWW, Tage Frid wrote about tool cabinets.
> "Why bother making a tool cabinet when a crate with shelves nailed in would hold the tools? I believe if a person wants to make a living as a woodworker and furniture designer, a well-designed and executed tool cabinet is very important. It's a pleasure to have a beautiful tool cabinet, where the tools are properly arranged and easy to find. And when a potential customer comes into the shop and sees a nice cabinet, half the selling job is done right there."
> ...


Thanks guys,
This has been something I have wanted for years and I am very happy it is in progress. A 14' x 30' shop can be more than enough room if you aren't a hoarder (like me) and are economical with your space. My problem is that I am always one tool away from that greatness so like a hermit crab I am constantly outgrowing my shell. I fear by the time I die my shop will be the size of a wall-mart. I would love to have a shop with a storefront that people can see thee work space and be able to buy my works, but Bandon just doesn't seem like it will work just yet, who knows what the future will bring. If you have never been it is a cool little town by the sea.









I live about 1/4 mile from these stairs and I get to walk down them every morning in the summers. What a spoiled brat huh?









Thanks for all your comments, you guys are the best.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Rinse and Repeat*
> 
> In the summer 1978 issue of FWW, Tage Frid wrote about tool cabinets.
> "Why bother making a tool cabinet when a crate with shelves nailed in would hold the tools? I believe if a person wants to make a living as a woodworker and furniture designer, a well-designed and executed tool cabinet is very important. It's a pleasure to have a beautiful tool cabinet, where the tools are properly arranged and easy to find. And when a potential customer comes into the shop and sees a nice cabinet, half the selling job is done right there."
> ...


Continuing to look amazing. Keep posting


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Rinse and Repeat*
> 
> In the summer 1978 issue of FWW, Tage Frid wrote about tool cabinets.
> "Why bother making a tool cabinet when a crate with shelves nailed in would hold the tools? I believe if a person wants to make a living as a woodworker and furniture designer, a well-designed and executed tool cabinet is very important. It's a pleasure to have a beautiful tool cabinet, where the tools are properly arranged and easy to find. And when a potential customer comes into the shop and sees a nice cabinet, half the selling job is done right there."
> ...


What a beautiful place to live, Brian! That bottom image is begging to become an inlay on a special piece. Your cabinets are looking awesome.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 11, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Rinse and Repeat*
> 
> In the summer 1978 issue of FWW, Tage Frid wrote about tool cabinets.
> "Why bother making a tool cabinet when a crate with shelves nailed in would hold the tools? I believe if a person wants to make a living as a woodworker and furniture designer, a well-designed and executed tool cabinet is very important. It's a pleasure to have a beautiful tool cabinet, where the tools are properly arranged and easy to find. And when a potential customer comes into the shop and sees a nice cabinet, half the selling job is done right there."
> ...


Awsome work!! I'm a little more in the It just needs to work side, but you just maybe changing my mind. love watching the work unfold. Thanks!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Bats in the Belfry*

Old man winter done kicked me in the caboose, but I managed to drag my butt to the shop and schlep some wood around. 
I spent Sunday hanging lights I bought an a school remodel sale and now have the sun set high in my rafters. 









I ended up hanging four of these bad boys and they really brighten the place up.










While I was up there hanging these 40lb beasts I thought of that song bats in the belfry, in the shop, boiling society  
I found all kinds of goodies up in my long term wood storage above my art room.


















It was kind of fun up there, you get a good birds eye view of the shop.




























Now you can get an idea of how things are laid out.










So today I started on the drawers for the tool cabinet, and I used some old western maple drawer parts I had left over from an old job to make them.




























I got two of them done before the weather warmed up enough for me to go outside and grind on one of the doors.



















With the last minutes of the day I took a gouge to the tree trunk to give it some texture which I think will look nice and contrast it to the rest of the frame.



















I have a crazy idiosyncrasy
it's affinity to serendipity
and in this eternal epiphany
no hypocrisy or duplicity

oh mama we now so hungry
Bats in the Belfry!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Bats in the Belfry*
> 
> Old man winter done kicked me in the caboose, but I managed to drag my butt to the shop and schlep some wood around.
> I spent Sunday hanging lights I bought an a school remodel sale and now have the sun set high in my rafters.
> ...


This is looking awesome! That texture is going to look incredible.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Bats in the Belfry*
> 
> Old man winter done kicked me in the caboose, but I managed to drag my butt to the shop and schlep some wood around.
> I spent Sunday hanging lights I bought an a school remodel sale and now have the sun set high in my rafters.
> ...


Brian, an awesome piece, and the brightly lit shop ain't too shabby either !


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Bats in the Belfry*
> 
> Old man winter done kicked me in the caboose, but I managed to drag my butt to the shop and schlep some wood around.
> I spent Sunday hanging lights I bought an a school remodel sale and now have the sun set high in my rafters.
> ...


Wow! You have a real nice shop it's very impressive and that's a nice looking piece as well.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Another Day Closer*

With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.










Next using dividers I lay out how many pins I would like to have. Fool with it a bit until you have an even spacing.










Then press the tips in to mark the positions.



















Mark square lines to reference off.










And lay out the pin cuts.



















Start by making your cuts all going in one direction to keep a rhythm.










Then come back from the other direction.










If you miss your line while cutting, don't worry about it as long as the cut is square and you transfer the layout well it won't matter.

Turn the board on its' side and press into the marked line with your chisel and then pair down at an angle to the line to make a trough for the saw to ride in.










Then cut away the waste from where the half pin will go.










Lay the drawer side on a sacrificial board and chop away the waste material. Sometimes I use a coping saw to remove the bulk first, but these were very small so I didn't.










This picture doesn't have the half pins cut away yet.
Next if you have a rake light (by all means use one when dovetailing) lay it as far down as it will go to shine light under the board. I clamp my stock up to the height of the sacrificial board and lay the drawer side on it to lay out the pins. Pull it up to the drawer face just until the light disappears and mark your lines. For dovetails this size I have always used a razor blade to mark the lay out lines, but I recently made a marking knife from a discarded hacksaw blade and I love it. I will make a nice one when the project is all done and probably turn it into a youtube show for everyone.



















I then flip the drawer front around in the vise and raise it up (can't wait for my moxon vise).

I don't like to cut to the line with pins this small as it is too easy to ruin them, so I cut just a bit to the side and pair to them later on.










Cut as much as you can up to the depth lines.










In the past I have used the trick where you take an old card scraper and hammer it down to cut the grains in the corners, but I have found that if you are just patient you can get it done without this step.

Start by making the same definition as with the half pins side by pressing just into the depth lines and pairing down to them. This will ensure that when you go to banging out the waste the chisel doesn't wander on you.










I then start removing the waste, but I start a bit from the back giving myself room to pair away to the final depth.










Pair away the waste and clean up the sockets to receive the tails.










If everything went well you should be able to slide it all together with just some light tapping to drive it home and "Voila"










Rinse and repeat for as many drawers as needed. 










Please take this instruction with a grain of salt as I am not a cabinet maker and don't do dovetails all the time.










So I used a nice board to make the drawer fronts and got them all fitted and they were turning out nice, but I heard the weather report saying today would be the only decent day for a week or so, so I got outside to grind on the second door.



















I think they are turning out nicely.










Again I took the last hour of the day to carve the tree texture and used a rake light to show you how it will turn out.










I have been having fun on this project and I thank you all for following along with me. I have been all to happy to take pictures and chronicle the progress.

Thanks,


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


Treemendous


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


Nice stuff Brian. True art.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


I need me some dem carving tools.

What kinda grinding wheel ya like?


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


I have been using a flat carbide donut medium grit from Highland Woodworking
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/saburr-tooth-carbide-wheel-4.aspx


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


^Nice. I used harbor freight one recently, but it was too flat. Starting to see how a dome shaped one like that would be better.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


So very cool!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


*"Please take this instruction with a grain of salt as I am not a cabinet maker… "*

(stand by a min while I take a quick peek back at few links to recent projects and cabinets currently in progress )

HA! HA! Good one ! You kill me !


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


Beautiful work!!!
Be careful, make it to nice and the better half will be moving it into the house.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


Coming along nicely, I love the carving texture on the trees.

What exactly is a rake light?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


cant believe your on post 20 its been a awesome journey like reading a good book really looking forward to the next.cant wait to see the bench build that is going to be the most unique weve ever seen thanks again for posting this.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


Very nice, Brian. Gotta have days when there looks like little progress…by week's end you'll have impressive results!

Tree texture is sweet.
DT's even sweeter.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


Thanks for the dovetail info, Brian. I am just beginning to learn how to hand cut dovetails. My through joints are starting to come out better, but I really want to learn to make half-blind. Your description of your process is very instructive, and will be of use to more folks than just me I am sure.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 11, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


Those are some nice looking tails. Also I have been really enjoying your series, always check to see if you have made a post when I log in. can't wait to see how it turns out, so far looking amazing.


----------



## greenandwhite_owl (Aug 16, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Another Day Closer*
> 
> With some projects you can see dramatic progress at the end of the day, this is not one of those projects. I have allotted roughly three months to finish the project knowing it was a huge undertaking. I will undoubtedly have to work on an order or side project during the time it is taking place, but for now I am just concentrating on the build. Like I said there wasn't a big transformation today, but there was progress. I have all the drawer fronts dovetailed and roughly fit to their perspective spots. I thought it would be a good day to show how I do my half blind dovetails. I start by cutting my stock just a bit proud of any openings. Mark your layout lines all the way around the front of the drawer sides and just the side and back of the drawer front. I know there is a big controversy to which is cut first, tails or pins. Normally I would say it doesn't matter, try them both and go with whatever works best for you, but for half blinds, cutting the tails first really does make it easier. Knowing how to do it both ways gives you an advantage.
> Draw a line about 1/8"-3/16" in from each side of the drawer side.
> ...


Thank you for these in depth step by step pictures. This build looks amazing


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Run Forest!*

So there I was chomping down my wheat-grass, vegan, soy-milk all natural, Tortellini for lunch (Hey I live in Oregon, you try going to Scotland and not having the haggis) So anyway there I was eating lunch, staring at the box I had just picked up from the post office. 
It had come!!! It was here!!! After months of waiting, my travisher had arrived! I ordered a Peter Galbert travisher and it was finally here. It was produced by Claire Minihan who did an amazing job. I think I was drooling over the box, but the lunch was good too, so was the cookie  Gotta eat healthy.










So promptly after lunch I hastened out to the shop and opened my box with a huge grin on my face. I swear I saw that thing give off a golden shimmer when I opened it.




























It looked so nice in its' new home.









You can order yours here;
http://www.chairtools.blogspot.com/p/travishers.html

":Now back to our regularly scheduled program:"










Today I started by finishing up the drawers, I chose to go with the same hardware I had used on my tool tote. Though it was walnut and myrtle I though they still matched well enough to keep a flow going.










I have kind of a theme going with the maple and walnut. I think it all started with my saw and vise I made earlier this year.





































When it is all said and done it is going to be a maple and walnut wonderland.

I mortised out all the drawer fronts for the Hardware, then made the backs and bottoms and glued them all together.




























Once they were glued up I turned my attention to the door fronts. I mortised out for the hinges. I like using soss hinges as they don't show at all on the outside and they would work well for this application where I wanted the door fronts to overlap the frames and still open to close to 180 degrees.














































I just managed to get one door hung by the end of the day so I clamped the door panel to it to see how it was going to look and well, you be the judge 




























I think i am going to embellish the door fronts a bit with some falling leaf inlays tomorrow if I can get to it. Should be fun. Thanks to all of you for following along with me, you have made this very fun for me!
Take care and have fun woodworking!


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Run Forest!*
> 
> So there I was chomping down my wheat-grass, vegan, soy-milk all natural, Tortellini for lunch (Hey I live in Oregon, you try going to Scotland and not having the haggis) So anyway there I was eating lunch, staring at the box I had just picked up from the post office.
> It had come!!! It was here!!! After months of waiting, my travisher had arrived! I ordered a Peter Galbert travisher and it was finally here. It was produced by Claire Minihan who did an amazing job. I think I was drooling over the box, but the lunch was good too, so was the cookie  Gotta eat healthy.
> ...


I don't know which I like more, the travisher or the cabinet it lives in. You're doing a bang up job on this, man!


----------



## WisconsinWoodsman (Dec 17, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Run Forest!*
> 
> So there I was chomping down my wheat-grass, vegan, soy-milk all natural, Tortellini for lunch (Hey I live in Oregon, you try going to Scotland and not having the haggis) So anyway there I was eating lunch, staring at the box I had just picked up from the post office.
> It had come!!! It was here!!! After months of waiting, my travisher had arrived! I ordered a Peter Galbert travisher and it was finally here. It was produced by Claire Minihan who did an amazing job. I think I was drooling over the box, but the lunch was good too, so was the cookie  Gotta eat healthy.
> ...


I look forward to seeing the finished product as the drawer makes me impatient waiting to see the final product. I wish I could draw like that. Oh well the good LORD blessed me in other ways! Have a wonderful time making a new home for your new toy.

P.S Also I love the detail you put into the bench in the picture with its natural curves and other features. When do you get started on that or did you already make it?


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Run Forest!*
> 
> So there I was chomping down my wheat-grass, vegan, soy-milk all natural, Tortellini for lunch (Hey I live in Oregon, you try going to Scotland and not having the haggis) So anyway there I was eating lunch, staring at the box I had just picked up from the post office.
> It had come!!! It was here!!! After months of waiting, my travisher had arrived! I ordered a Peter Galbert travisher and it was finally here. It was produced by Claire Minihan who did an amazing job. I think I was drooling over the box, but the lunch was good too, so was the cookie  Gotta eat healthy.
> ...


Thank you for sharing, the project is so cool and so inspiring!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Run Forest!*
> 
> So there I was chomping down my wheat-grass, vegan, soy-milk all natural, Tortellini for lunch (Hey I live in Oregon, you try going to Scotland and not having the haggis) So anyway there I was eating lunch, staring at the box I had just picked up from the post office.
> It had come!!! It was here!!! After months of waiting, my travisher had arrived! I ordered a Peter Galbert travisher and it was finally here. It was produced by Claire Minihan who did an amazing job. I think I was drooling over the box, but the lunch was good too, so was the cookie  Gotta eat healthy.
> ...


Awesome!
A joy to follow along, Brian.

Going to get a wrag and wipe the drool off the iPad…


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*The Leaves are Falling*

I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.































































































































I hope you all have a great weekend and have fun woodworking.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


Wow, just those few leaves really jazzes it up!

May I ask a detail? Did you trace with a knife, or a sharp pencil?


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


I started out tracing them out with my hacksaw blade knife and an x-acto knife, but I kept over scribing a bit so I switched to a sharp pencil and liked it better.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


Out standing!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


Now you're just showing off;-)


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


Didn't you realize that's what this has been the whole time  Lovin' every minute of it.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


Totally awesome !


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


Now it's getting even more awesome!


----------



## vtwinguy (Dec 16, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


Very nice work!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


That's my kinda bling! You just keep showing off, Brian!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


And he says he's NOT a master craftsman …

BWAAA HAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


nothing wrong with showing off when you've got the talent always wanted to try inlay I think your getting me inspired brian those leaves are the perfect embellishment keep it coming.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


I lie that. That is a very nice way to dress up your Shop.
Have fun.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Leaves are Falling*
> 
> I felt like embellishing the doors a bit so today I milled up some leopard wood and made some fall leaves to inlay into the doors. I used a router bit used for a CNC that was 1/16" thick at the end to get into the tight spots and a 3/16" bit for the rest. I cut out the design and taped them in place to see if I liked it. I then traced out the leaves and routed out a recess for them and glued them in place. I then made a stem and did the process again. I finished them off with a few little indications of veins. Not a lot done today, I am really slow at inlays, but I was happy with the result.
> 
> ...


You are friggen killin it. Its a joy to watch this thing come together!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Look Boss, De Plane*

I am making a separate plane till to go with the set in progress, but I wanted to have my most used planes close at hand in the cabinet. I also have a few that I have acquired that I would very much like to refurbish and use. 
So today I worked on the Plane till that would go into the cabinet.









I started out by taking a picture of the cabinet, the planes I wanted in there and using photoshop to conjure up a likeness of what it might look like.



















I had a large piece of maple left over from making the carcass so I squared it up and made a walnut frame to go around it.










I attached some cleats to the back to hang it and made a shelf on the front and top for some old bailey wood planes.





































I had intended to stop taking orders when I began this remodel, but somehow one slipped through and I hear there are more on the way.
We got and order for a military commemorative cane. We have made a few of these in the past and they are fun. They get laser engraved and commemorative coins inlaid in the sides.



















This one will be made from walnut. I like to use the swirling grain around knots to get my handle material from as it adds to the strength of the handle and gives it a nice look.



















The handles are squared up and drilled for the tenon.



















The shaft is turned on my mill and then the words are laid out and it's off to the laser engravers.
These canes get a brass collar that I make from a piece of pipe.





































Tomorrow I am going to start getting the doors ready to glue up and hang. 
Oh, and for all you young ens' the title reference is from a show called "Fantasy Island" I think you could find it on HULU or something.
Thanks all and have fun woodworking.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Boss, De Plane*
> 
> I am making a separate plane till to go with the set in progress, but I wanted to have my most used planes close at hand in the cabinet. I also have a few that I have acquired that I would very much like to refurbish and use.
> So today I worked on the Plane till that would go into the cabinet.
> ...


Looks great Brian. Making it modular the way you did, is advantageous. Need something different, the change is easy to implement.

How did you turn that cane? Did you use a router?

Oh, one door needs three leaves 

Edit: Oh I'm old enough to remember Tattoo


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Boss, De Plane*
> 
> I am making a separate plane till to go with the set in progress, but I wanted to have my most used planes close at hand in the cabinet. I also have a few that I have acquired that I would very much like to refurbish and use.
> So today I worked on the Plane till that would go into the cabinet.
> ...


I'm interested on turning the cane also..,


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Boss, De Plane*
> 
> I am making a separate plane till to go with the set in progress, but I wanted to have my most used planes close at hand in the cabinet. I also have a few that I have acquired that I would very much like to refurbish and use.
> So today I worked on the Plane till that would go into the cabinet.
> ...


To turn the cane I use a router mill made by legacy. I could have put 100 more leaves there, but they are laborious and I had enough of doing them so I quit with four. Where would you recommend one?


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Boss, De Plane*
> 
> I am making a separate plane till to go with the set in progress, but I wanted to have my most used planes close at hand in the cabinet. I also have a few that I have acquired that I would very much like to refurbish and use.
> So today I worked on the Plane till that would go into the cabinet.
> ...


Till looks great, Brian.

And I think another leaf would look nice too. Left door, bottom right corner, as if it's resting right where the trunk goes from horizontal to vertical.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Boss, De Plane*
> 
> I am making a separate plane till to go with the set in progress, but I wanted to have my most used planes close at hand in the cabinet. I also have a few that I have acquired that I would very much like to refurbish and use.
> So today I worked on the Plane till that would go into the cabinet.
> ...


Awesome work on all of the pieces. Great advancement in a short period of time.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Boss, De Plane*
> 
> I am making a separate plane till to go with the set in progress, but I wanted to have my most used planes close at hand in the cabinet. I also have a few that I have acquired that I would very much like to refurbish and use.
> So today I worked on the Plane till that would go into the cabinet.
> ...


Thanks for the response Brian. That's a neat machine. Did some reading on them after reading your post on the twisted chairs.

I bet they are laborious and maybe even nerve-racking. Odd numbers always work best - like three coffee beans in a shot of Sambuca  No sure it matters where, maybe left side high or very low, but one that looks as if it is behind the tree would complete the imagery. Use a paper overlay and see what looks best. Or do nothing at all. It's still fabulous.



> To turn the cane I use a router mill made by legacy. I could have put 100 more leaves there, but they are laborious and I had enough of doing them so I quit with four. Where would you recommend one?
> 
> - bearkatwood


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Boss, De Plane*
> 
> I am making a separate plane till to go with the set in progress, but I wanted to have my most used planes close at hand in the cabinet. I also have a few that I have acquired that I would very much like to refurbish and use.
> So today I worked on the Plane till that would go into the cabinet.
> ...


Starting to realy take shape. Enjoy following along. And impressed that you seem to mannage to get so much done from post to post!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Boss, De Plane*
> 
> I am making a separate plane till to go with the set in progress, but I wanted to have my most used planes close at hand in the cabinet. I also have a few that I have acquired that I would very much like to refurbish and use.
> So today I worked on the Plane till that would go into the cabinet.
> ...


My mill was one of my first purchases, I guess actually it was the first big one. I had a cheep home depot router and I think a jig saw before I bought the mill so my woodworking learning experience pretty much started with a router which is why I think if you can't do it with a router it can't be done. I will play around with the leaf idea this morning and I thank you guys for your input. The mill can be a bit nerve racking, there is a lot of moving parts going on and it can be easy to take something you have worked all week on and chunk it in one silly move. You have to be hype-vigilant when you are using it, but you can get fantastic stuff very quickly. I could make hollow spiral candlestick holders by hand and it is fun to do, but I can make them in a half hour if I use the mill, helps bring in a little more on payday which is never a bad thing. Thanks again guys,


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Look Boss, De Plane*
> 
> I am making a separate plane till to go with the set in progress, but I wanted to have my most used planes close at hand in the cabinet. I also have a few that I have acquired that I would very much like to refurbish and use.
> So today I worked on the Plane till that would go into the cabinet.
> ...


coming along real nice brian and i also agree with the others one more leaf on the left door will give it better balance beautiful job keep it coming.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Arrival of benchcraft hardware*

Today was a good day! I started out the day by taking the advise many of you had and added a third leaf inlay to the left door face. I then spent the rest of the day carving the door frames where they met the panels to facilitate gluing them up. This way I wouldn't have to worry about possibly nicking the panels when I carve the doors the rest of the way.

I got my hardware in the mail for the workbench!! Very excited to get it especially when I am so close to being done with the cabinets. I will spend tomorrow carving the doors and I am not sure if I will get them hung or not, but I think I am going along well.

Here is the pictures for today..














































Sorry, not too many pictures today. If you want to know more about how the day went, just stare at the first picture for about 6 hours 

Take care all and thanks,


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Arrival of benchcraft hardware*
> 
> Today was a good day! I started out the day by taking the advise many of you had and added a third leaf inlay to the left door face. I then spent the rest of the day carving the door frames where they met the panels to facilitate gluing them up. This way I wouldn't have to worry about possibly nicking the panels when I carve the doors the rest of the way.
> 
> ...


Well, I stared at the first pic, just not for 6 hours! Early Christmas with all the hardware arriving!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Arrival of benchcraft hardware*
> 
> Today was a good day! I started out the day by taking the advise many of you had and added a third leaf inlay to the left door face. I then spent the rest of the day carving the door frames where they met the panels to facilitate gluing them up. This way I wouldn't have to worry about possibly nicking the panels when I carve the doors the rest of the way.
> 
> ...


Well … THAT'S 5&1/2 hours of my life I want back! 

And I'm thinking you better never try to build and sell another set of cabinets like these. NO ONE could ever afford them! These things belong in a gallery .


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Arrival of benchcraft hardware*
> 
> Today was a good day! I started out the day by taking the advise many of you had and added a third leaf inlay to the left door face. I then spent the rest of the day carving the door frames where they met the panels to facilitate gluing them up. This way I wouldn't have to worry about possibly nicking the panels when I carve the doors the rest of the way.
> 
> ...


No 6 hours here either, but can well imagine the fine (as in lots of little) work involved in nearing the end of your fine (wonderful ) cabinets.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Arrival of benchcraft hardware*
> 
> Today was a good day! I started out the day by taking the advise many of you had and added a third leaf inlay to the left door face. I then spent the rest of the day carving the door frames where they met the panels to facilitate gluing them up. This way I wouldn't have to worry about possibly nicking the panels when I carve the doors the rest of the way.
> 
> ...


brian just want to say merry christmas and and thanks for your gift of letting us share your fantastic project cant wait to see the bench build wishing you a great new year.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Let's See What's Behind Door #1*

So I have finished one door panel and started on the second. Carving is a slow process and I have great respect for carvers. Truly a very hard part of the craft to master. So here are the pictures of the panel that has finish on it.





































That curly maple exploded with figure!










Ahh! how cute, I carved our initials in the tree. Bear Loves Kitty
That's where BearKat Wood got it's name.

On to the next panel.



















Take care everyone and have fun woodworking.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Let's See What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> So I have finished one door panel and started on the second. Carving is a slow process and I have great respect for carvers. Truly a very hard part of the craft to master. So here are the pictures of the panel that has finish on it.
> 
> ...


well your not too shabby yourself my friend just wanna say merry Christmas hoping yours is the best and thnks for the show.ps take tomorrow off.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Let's See What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> So I have finished one door panel and started on the second. Carving is a slow process and I have great respect for carvers. Truly a very hard part of the craft to master. So here are the pictures of the panel that has finish on it.
> 
> ...


Magnificent!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *Let's See What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> So I have finished one door panel and started on the second. Carving is a slow process and I have great respect for carvers. Truly a very hard part of the craft to master. So here are the pictures of the panel that has finish on it.
> 
> ...


Brian, so the panel is a Sweet Heart? Better not tell the collectors around here!

Beautiful work.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Let's See What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> So I have finished one door panel and started on the second. Carving is a slow process and I have great respect for carvers. Truly a very hard part of the craft to master. So here are the pictures of the panel that has finish on it.
> 
> ...





> Brian, so the panel is a Sweet Heart? Better not tell the collectors around here!


Nice, I like that.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Let's See What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> So I have finished one door panel and started on the second. Carving is a slow process and I have great respect for carvers. Truly a very hard part of the craft to master. So here are the pictures of the panel that has finish on it.
> 
> ...


Bear loves Kitty. Lovely touch! Merry Christmas, Bear and Kitty!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Let's See What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> So I have finished one door panel and started on the second. Carving is a slow process and I have great respect for carvers. Truly a very hard part of the craft to master. So here are the pictures of the panel that has finish on it.
> 
> ...


Brian your work never ceases to amaze.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Let's See What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> So I have finished one door panel and started on the second. Carving is a slow process and I have great respect for carvers. Truly a very hard part of the craft to master. So here are the pictures of the panel that has finish on it.
> 
> ...


It's getting better and better with each new blog post.
So nice to watch real master at work, thank you for sharing and Merry Christmas!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Hang em' High*

Well today I got the doors hung. I still have one door to finish carving and put finish on, but I wanted to see how it was going to look.









The soss hinges worked out nice and I am able to open the doors nearly 180 degrees.









I ended up with a great fit, they close with almost no gap. I set the first door up and using that in I set the second in place. I have yet to install the tension catches that will hold the doors shut, but so far so good.




























When I was carving the door frames my boggs curved spokeshave came in handy and it was nice to use a trick of taking off the handles to get into tight spaces. I figured this one out during a chair build I had, but I have also seen Curtis Buchanan use this same trick.










Yesterday we had some green wood we were milling up and it needed to have the ends waxed so I pulled out my crock pot I keep my wax in and warmed it up. I had lost my chunk I used to put on my planes and saws so I snuck into the art room which is behind the chairman sign and grabbed a soap mold and made some nice sea shells of paraffin wax.



















I also stuck the drawer handle on the saw till today which looks nice..










Getting closer every day to building that bench I know you are all excited to see. Me too!



















Have a nice weekend and have fun woodworking!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Hang em' High*
> 
> Well today I got the doors hung. I still have one door to finish carving and put finish on, but I wanted to see how it was going to look.
> 
> ...


That's looking really good, Brian!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Hang em' High*
> 
> Well today I got the doors hung. I still have one door to finish carving and put finish on, but I wanted to see how it was going to look.
> 
> ...


Woah. Awesome. I didn't think about being able to see the opposite of the tree when the doors were open - super cool effect.

Just keeping wax in a crockpot - smart. How long does it take for it all to melt down? I've been buying that sealer from Rockler but it gets expensive


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Hang em' High*
> 
> Well today I got the doors hung. I still have one door to finish carving and put finish on, but I wanted to see how it was going to look.
> 
> ...


It takes about 45 minutes to liquefy, then I just dip the ends of the wood in and done. I have quit buying finish and waxes from the stores as I have found that I can make my own so much easier. I am burning up my supply of minwax wipe on and switching to shellac for this year to see how it goes. I will also be using a lot more hide glue in future projects (not home made yet). Trying to get more self sufficient in the shop and cheaper.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *Hang em' High*
> 
> Well today I got the doors hung. I still have one door to finish carving and put finish on, but I wanted to see how it was going to look.
> 
> ...


Brian that crock pot will make a good glue pot for your hide glue. Joshua Klien had a blog on doing it.

Edit: Actual blog is here


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Hang em' High*
> 
> Well today I got the doors hung. I still have one door to finish carving and put finish on, but I wanted to see how it was going to look.
> 
> ...


Wow they look great up there on the wall Brian. Must be that third leaf that did it  Anticipating the bench build like everyone else. Something to look forward to in the new year!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Hang em' High*
> 
> Well today I got the doors hung. I still have one door to finish carving and put finish on, but I wanted to see how it was going to look.
> 
> ...


I was thinking I would get a small pot for the glue. That third leaf did turn out well. I think I will have some of the leaves falling and landing on the bench top as well. That third picture shows a bit of the "art room" as we call it.It is where I have some of my library of woodworking books as well as art books. It was discussed some on woodtalk today. We have a variety of stuff in there from supplies for making paper, soap, jewelry, watercolors, acrylic and pastel pictures, wood burning, glass etching, stenciling, glass fusing it is where my wife does a majority of the carvings she does as well as where i keep the stereo. It is like a little Hobby Lobby in there


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Hang em' High*
> 
> Well today I got the doors hung. I still have one door to finish carving and put finish on, but I wanted to see how it was going to look.
> 
> ...


"just dip the ends of the wood in and done"
Slaps forehead! So much easier(and thorough) than using a paintbrush! 
The third leaf is great and falling on to the bench top is wonderful! The pull on the saw till following the curve of the carving…so many fine details, Brian. You are not gonna want to work here. You'll be too busy admiring!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Hang em' High*
> 
> Well today I got the doors hung. I still have one door to finish carving and put finish on, but I wanted to see how it was going to look.
> 
> ...


Fantastic looking !


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Hang em' High*
> 
> Well today I got the doors hung. I still have one door to finish carving and put finish on, but I wanted to see how it was going to look.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Brian! Really looks great all together. Finish is gonna put it over the top!

Gotta remember the removable spokeshave handle trick!

I stole an electric non-stick skillet from the kitchen a few years ago…great for melting wax and dipping large bowl blanks into.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Oo La La Deux*

Today I piddly farted around and put the catches into the door frames. They are friction catches and needed to be mortised in. All turned out well there.










They hold the doors shut really well and look nice.



















I had to take a break from the carving as it was killing my shoulders, not used to that hard work  
So I decided to get French..
No! Not like that you sicko!
French cleats.

I milled up some slats to inset into the door frames with a lip similar to the back of the cabinet. This will allow me to move things around as I need to and put more frequently used tools where I can get at them easier.




























I was thinking if I wanted to I could run a set screw up through the bottom to hold them securely in place.










I will design some fun holders to stick on there that hopefully go with the design.










I liked using the mortiser and square pegs to hang the spokeshaves so I tested that out on a scrap.



















Oh, and I got finish put on the drawers.










I will get back at carving tomorrow and I am hoping to start the bench later this week. 
Be safe and have fun woodworking.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La Deux*
> 
> Today I piddly farted around and put the catches into the door frames. They are friction catches and needed to be mortised in. All turned out well there.
> 
> ...


I missed the mortiser/square peg detail earlier, Brian. Looks good!


----------



## Reaperwoodworks (Nov 4, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La Deux*
> 
> Today I piddly farted around and put the catches into the door frames. They are friction catches and needed to be mortised in. All turned out well there.
> 
> ...


Absolutely amazing. My plywood cases seem so…lame.  Keep it up.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La Deux*
> 
> Today I piddly farted around and put the catches into the door frames. They are friction catches and needed to be mortised in. All turned out well there.
> 
> ...


Just amazing detail, keep it up Brian !


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La Deux*
> 
> Today I piddly farted around and put the catches into the door frames. They are friction catches and needed to be mortised in. All turned out well there.
> 
> ...


Once you get the table done to go with it, I wouldn't be able to get any work done just standing there admiring it. lol
You may need to build a good admirers chair so you don't get to tired standing there..


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La Deux*
> 
> Today I piddly farted around and put the catches into the door frames. They are friction catches and needed to be mortised in. All turned out well there.
> 
> ...


Brian, you do more in a day than I do in a week. Very nicely done as well!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Oo La La Deux*
> 
> Today I piddly farted around and put the catches into the door frames. They are friction catches and needed to be mortised in. All turned out well there.
> 
> ...





> Once you get the table done to go with it, I wouldn t be able to get any work done just standing there admiring it. lol
> You may need to build a good admirers chair so you don t get to tired standing there..
> 
> - htl


I like that idea. I have a chair in progress that will have some of the same curves.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Branching Out.*



















The cabinet doors are completed and have finish on them. I am very happy with how it turned out. I am still working on laying out where I will hang things in the doors and I think I might make some plates with my CNC that have some neat texture to them. They will probably be done as I can get to them. I have started carving the till frame and I should have about another day to finish it.



















I have started to look at the plans of the bench that came with the set and reading back over the workbench book by Scott Landis and Schwarz's Workbench Design Book to start thinking about how this is all going to play out. I have some fun plans for the bench including a plank for holding chairs. I hope it turns out as well as everything else has so far.










So as the title of today's blog says I have branched out from this project. I received an order for a project plan for my hobbit desk build. This is not the first request I have had for this so I decided to take it on. I have been studying sketchup this year and I think I have learned enough to do it justice.



















I have had other requests for plans to things I have designed over the years so if there is something that interests you let me know and I will see if I can add it to my list. I am thinking later this year I will put together a chair making DVD with plans and patterns to build two or three different styles of chairs. Let me know what you all might vote in. 
The next branch I have decided to climb out onto is the youtube branch. I have a few short videos on youtube that to be frank are pretty lame. I have started a video on the remodel and it will feature the till and the cabinet. It will probably be followed up by maybe two more.










So there it is, that is where I am with everything for now. Big plans ahead. I am working on a few patents for tool designs, videos, sketchup plans and contemplating starting some online classes or dvd classes for chair making. Looks to be a busy year.

Take care everyone, 
Be safe and have fun woodworking.


----------



## Reaperwoodworks (Nov 4, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Branching Out.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for your youtube videos? No one is going to think your videos are lame! You do some amazing work. Let people see it!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Branching Out.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a link to my channel.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYxF90R-MdZpxLfJNe2InpA


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Branching Out.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brian the cabinet looks amazing. It's a true work of art.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Branching Out.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After viewing the compilation of your work in the first video, one can see that your constructed forms of chairs and furnishings, return rectilinear lumber back to it's natural, freeform state. There are no hard, sharp edges or even parallel surfaces. Organic comes to mind. I think your shop cabinetry pays homage to that idea, whether intentional or not.

Your work speaks it's own language. That is something only a true artist could achieve. I think one day woodworkers will be talking about building a Brian Noel chair or using Brian Noel details, like they do G&G. Bravo!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Branching Out.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just awesome Brian, and seconds to Bill's comments above,


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Branching Out.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i agree with the others you have developed a true unique style that is brian noel and well all be emulating you like [email protected] or maloof etc.great job once again cant wait for bench build.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Branching Out.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't expect that. Thank you guys very much.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Branching Out.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great design and perfect implementation!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Blame it on Star Wars*

Hello all, I haven't been keeping up with this blog very well this week. It is because I haven't had a lot to report. I have been trying to finish up the carving on the till, but it has been slow going. I might have to pull out some power carving goodies to get on top of it. I was hoping to get started on the bench this week and I may well get out the maple tomorrow to see if I have enough, I'm little skeptical about it. I might have to alter the design to accommodate it. One half of the till frame is done and it looks good, I can't wait to see that thing completed, but I have been tugged in twenty different directions.



















I know I am supposed to be working like mad to get this done before I have a three month long wait list on orders again, but I had to take off Tuesday and go see that new Star Wars thingy. We don't have a theater in my town so we drove the 45 minutes to see it and took care of some errands while we were there.

So back on the farm we got an order for three sets of my candle stick holders.










So I milled up the wood to get those going and helped finish up the cane which is turning out well.





































The only thing I did today to add to the big build was to play around with a chisel holder idea for the inside of the left door. I made a mock-up and got the measurements figured.










I have the 5 piece set of bench chisels form Stanley, but I am making slots for the eight piece socket chisels by either Stanley or Lie-Nielsen. Might be five years before I get them, but I thought I should plan ahead 

I wanted something that would compliment the design and I haven't used my CNC for anything on this yet so I thought I would work something up.










I milled up some walnut left over from the drawer fronts.

Then I worked up a design I though looked nice.










The top will be the backrest of the holder and the bottom part will be the front that cases them in.

Then stick it in and hit "print"










I think it will work well and go with the design.










Thanks guys, talk to you again soon.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Blame it on Star Wars*
> 
> Hello all, I haven't been keeping up with this blog very well this week. It is because I haven't had a lot to report. I have been trying to finish up the carving on the till, but it has been slow going. I might have to pull out some power carving goodies to get on top of it. I was hoping to get started on the bench this week and I may well get out the maple tomorrow to see if I have enough, I'm little skeptical about it. I might have to alter the design to accommodate it. One half of the till frame is done and it looks good, I can't wait to see that thing completed, but I have been tugged in twenty different directions.
> 
> ...


man you lazy ass hear I am at 1130 l.a. time posting to you and this is all you have too show - lol happy new year buddy and thanks for the show you better have something great for the new year-peace out my woodworking friend.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Blame it on Star Wars*
> 
> Hello all, I haven't been keeping up with this blog very well this week. It is because I haven't had a lot to report. I have been trying to finish up the carving on the till, but it has been slow going. I might have to pull out some power carving goodies to get on top of it. I was hoping to get started on the bench this week and I may well get out the maple tomorrow to see if I have enough, I'm little skeptical about it. I might have to alter the design to accommodate it. One half of the till frame is done and it looks good, I can't wait to see that thing completed, but I have been tugged in twenty different directions.
> 
> ...


Pure pleasure reading these blogs of yours. Fun, informative and lots of things to learn from. Keep up the good work.

Btw: It has just now dawned on me that your avatar name is NOT Bark-at-wood. Wondered what it is about this guy and dogs… Guess i need reading glases


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Blame it on Star Wars*
> 
> Hello all, I haven't been keeping up with this blog very well this week. It is because I haven't had a lot to report. I have been trying to finish up the carving on the till, but it has been slow going. I might have to pull out some power carving goodies to get on top of it. I was hoping to get started on the bench this week and I may well get out the maple tomorrow to see if I have enough, I'm little skeptical about it. I might have to alter the design to accommodate it. One half of the till frame is done and it looks good, I can't wait to see that thing completed, but I have been tugged in twenty different directions.
> 
> ...


I like that "bark at wood" My shop dog would appreciate that. It's is BearKat as in Bear and Kat, my name is Brian (my wife calls me Bear and here name is Kitty). Some people miss the cat silhouette in the logo. Wait till you see the first video, there is a brief shot of the dog at work. Thanks guys, hope the hangovers aren't too ruff on you. It is still just a Friday after all, go get some woodworking done.
Have a great day.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Blame it on Star Wars*
> 
> Hello all, I haven't been keeping up with this blog very well this week. It is because I haven't had a lot to report. I have been trying to finish up the carving on the till, but it has been slow going. I might have to pull out some power carving goodies to get on top of it. I was hoping to get started on the bench this week and I may well get out the maple tomorrow to see if I have enough, I'm little skeptical about it. I might have to alter the design to accommodate it. One half of the till frame is done and it looks good, I can't wait to see that thing completed, but I have been tugged in twenty different directions.
> 
> ...


Bear and Cat - like the story behind!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Blame it on Star Wars*
> 
> Hello all, I haven't been keeping up with this blog very well this week. It is because I haven't had a lot to report. I have been trying to finish up the carving on the till, but it has been slow going. I might have to pull out some power carving goodies to get on top of it. I was hoping to get started on the bench this week and I may well get out the maple tomorrow to see if I have enough, I'm little skeptical about it. I might have to alter the design to accommodate it. One half of the till frame is done and it looks good, I can't wait to see that thing completed, but I have been tugged in twenty different directions.
> 
> ...


Took me a while, after you joined, to 'see' the cat in your avatar, Brian. The CNC carving is beautiful. I do not think it is in sync with the rest of the project, though. It seems rather formal with the woven background. Just my two cents.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Going live!*

Hey all, hope you guys had a nice break. I finally finished the saw till and I am making some good progress on the tool cabinet. I was hoping to be starting on the workbench by now, but I should be able to get at it tomorrow. Better late than never.
The carving of the till took a lot longer than I thought it would. I wanted the art nouveau whips to be really pronounced and it took a lot of work, but I am happy with the results.























































I finally got around to scanning in the original drawing for the video so here it is,










Thanks again and enjoy the video.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Going live!*
> 
> Hey all, hope you guys had a nice break. I finally finished the saw till and I am making some good progress on the tool cabinet. I was hoping to be starting on the workbench by now, but I should be able to get at it tomorrow. Better late than never.
> The carving of the till took a lot longer than I thought it would. I wanted the art nouveau whips to be really pronounced and it took a lot of work, but I am happy with the results.
> ...


Its coming together nicely. A fine video as well!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Going live!*
> 
> Hey all, hope you guys had a nice break. I finally finished the saw till and I am making some good progress on the tool cabinet. I was hoping to be starting on the workbench by now, but I should be able to get at it tomorrow. Better late than never.
> The carving of the till took a lot longer than I thought it would. I wanted the art nouveau whips to be really pronounced and it took a lot of work, but I am happy with the results.
> ...


Brian, Brian…words fail me..just wonderful work !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Going live!*
> 
> Hey all, hope you guys had a nice break. I finally finished the saw till and I am making some good progress on the tool cabinet. I was hoping to be starting on the workbench by now, but I should be able to get at it tomorrow. Better late than never.
> The carving of the till took a lot longer than I thought it would. I wanted the art nouveau whips to be really pronounced and it took a lot of work, but I am happy with the results.
> ...


man brian you just keep begging for the compliments dont ya so what can i do but give you another one fantastic job bro and a great video cant wait for the bench build.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Going live!*
> 
> Hey all, hope you guys had a nice break. I finally finished the saw till and I am making some good progress on the tool cabinet. I was hoping to be starting on the workbench by now, but I should be able to get at it tomorrow. Better late than never.
> The carving of the till took a lot longer than I thought it would. I wanted the art nouveau whips to be really pronounced and it took a lot of work, but I am happy with the results.
> ...


That's turning out o so nice!!!


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Going live!*
> 
> Hey all, hope you guys had a nice break. I finally finished the saw till and I am making some good progress on the tool cabinet. I was hoping to be starting on the workbench by now, but I should be able to get at it tomorrow. Better late than never.
> The carving of the till took a lot longer than I thought it would. I wanted the art nouveau whips to be really pronounced and it took a lot of work, but I am happy with the results.
> ...


Very nice saw till and great video!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Going live!*
> 
> Hey all, hope you guys had a nice break. I finally finished the saw till and I am making some good progress on the tool cabinet. I was hoping to be starting on the workbench by now, but I should be able to get at it tomorrow. Better late than never.
> The carving of the till took a lot longer than I thought it would. I wanted the art nouveau whips to be really pronounced and it took a lot of work, but I am happy with the results.
> ...


Brian, do you have a license to display your "wood porn"


> ?


 Your work is truly a cut above!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*In the thick of it.*

Today was the beginning and then end. The Alpha and well, the beta would work I guess. Not really the end, just a good step on the brakes. I cleaned up the shop this morning and pulled out the 94 BF of eastern hard maple I have been saving up for the bench. It is going to free up a lot of room by my mill, but I am sure I will take care of that, can't have any uncluttered corners in a wood shop now can we.










I measured and re-measured and came to a conclusion, I just don't have enough wood. So the plans call for a 4" thick top, I want my bench to be 5'6" long by 32" wide. It will have a walnut spit rail which brings it down to about 30 1/2" wide. All of my maple is just around 8'6" long so I will only be getting one chunk per board length and they all average around 7 1/2" wide. I am not worried about the length so much as I plan to build a carving bench on the opposite side of the doorway. So I started to think I would make the top about 2 1/2" thick in the center and make the skirts thicker, but that is going to give me some issues with the tail vise.










So there I was crying in my beer about it and I get a phone call…..
I have jury duty in the morning and possibly for the next ten days. 
I knew it was coming, but I had been ignorant to it and now I am on a little vacation.
So I won't be posting anything for a while, but hey, it will give me a chance to address the thickness issue. If any of you have the answer, by all means let me know.
I will check again when I get a chance and if I have enough for 3" center mass with 4" skirting then that will work with the vises. Oh the vexing troubles in life  I know I got it good, who am I kidding.
Thanks to all of you for your very kind words with the remodel and I hope to be back here twisting your ears again soon.
TTFN
Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *In the thick of it.*
> 
> Today was the beginning and then end. The Alpha and well, the beta would work I guess. Not really the end, just a good step on the brakes. I cleaned up the shop this morning and pulled out the 94 BF of eastern hard maple I have been saving up for the bench. It is going to free up a lot of room by my mill, but I am sure I will take care of that, can't have any uncluttered corners in a wood shop now can we.
> 
> ...


jury duty!!!i feel for you brian i might be facing that scenario myself in a couple weeks just act crazy and youll be out the first day,in my case no acting required.we need you posting youll be missed.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *In the thick of it.*
> 
> Today was the beginning and then end. The Alpha and well, the beta would work I guess. Not really the end, just a good step on the brakes. I cleaned up the shop this morning and pulled out the 94 BF of eastern hard maple I have been saving up for the bench. It is going to free up a lot of room by my mill, but I am sure I will take care of that, can't have any uncluttered corners in a wood shop now can we.
> 
> ...


No worries, a little jury duty never killed anyone….. Hmmm
Maybe I should re-word that a bit.

I welcome all thought on the bench top thickness issue. I am still thinking I would like 2.5" thick in the center mass and go with 3.5-" on the outlaying skirting.

Take care all.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*The Back Forty*

So today juror #31 was not called upon so I got to work on the bench top.
I managed to get the back forty glued up and most of the front slab cut out.










In my last posting I had hinted to the fact that I was unsure as to the amount of wood I had, well I came up with the best solution I could. Even though I had been saving up wood for this build over the last year, it looked like I would be short on the maple, but it will work out nice as the off-cuts will be turned into a carving bench that wasn't in the original plan. I will make a taller bench that can be used standing or sitting in a stool to work on carving work with a cabinet to hold all the knives behind it.

On the back slab of the bench I made the slab thinner than what the plans called for and there will be a step down in the side rails to keep everything level. The back will not get the abuse the front will and it does not receive any clamp hardware so there is no need for it to be as thick as the front.










It will be similar in fashion to this shaker bench, but the boards will still be vertical. The split as I had said before will be offset to the back. It will be about 19" from the front lip to the split rail and another 12" from the rail to the back. This rail setup will allow me to push chair legs up against the split and it will hold the chair from going further back. If I need anything held closer I can use a bench hook, hold fast and batten or just use one of the clamps. The split will be just proud of the tool cabinet doors when they are opened, but eventually the bench will stand out in the open and be accessible from the front or back. I have thought about making a setup for the moxon vise to be attached to the back slab easily which would open a lot of doors for me. I might just do that 

So here are some pictures of the slabs and planks so far.














































On other news I received notice today that I was awarded a grant to put a chair and bench into my local library. I had wanted to put something in there years ago, but the director of the library was firmly against any art admissions into the library. Just this year the director left and the new director is open to artwork submissions, so I jumped at the chance and when the Cultural Coalition offered grant awards to local artisans I had to go for it. I am very excited to have something locally. I made the chocolate table a few years ago and every time I go in there to get some goodies it is fun to see it, this will be just as fun and I have a wild-ass design for the chair and bench so stay tuned for that. It will get turned into some videos for sure. On that note I will be working on the second video this weekend and finishing up my sketchup plan for the hobbit table, hopefully. I am really slow at sketchup, but I am getting better.

Take care and have fun woodworking!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Back Forty*
> 
> So today juror #31 was not called upon so I got to work on the bench top.
> I managed to get the back forty glued up and most of the front slab cut out.
> ...


Good to see you movin' on Brian. Always enjoy your work. So not having juror #31 called, does that mean you're off the hook or are you still in the pool for other cases ? When I've been called here the system has a set number of cases and you can be selected for any of them as they come up.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Back Forty*
> 
> So today juror #31 was not called upon so I got to work on the bench top.
> I managed to get the back forty glued up and most of the front slab cut out.
> ...


So I am on the hook for a few weeks and I have to call a pre-recorded message that tells what jurors are needed the next day. If my number isn't called I don't have to show up. When you show up you wait until a case needs jurors and then they march you in and ask questions to figure out who they want, then excuse the rest. So for now I have all weekend to get caught up on things.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Back Forty*
> 
> So today juror #31 was not called upon so I got to work on the bench top.
> I managed to get the back forty glued up and most of the front slab cut out.
> ...


You say you're gonna build a "stand up bench"? How bout just making a mini bench to be placed on top of yours? Might could make it so that it sits partially off the end of yours so you could use a stool to sit at it too. Here's a couple ideas …

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/213162

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46738

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/108859


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Back Forty*
> 
> So today juror #31 was not called upon so I got to work on the bench top.
> I managed to get the back forty glued up and most of the front slab cut out.
> ...





> So I am on the hook for a few weeks and I have to call a pre-recorded message that tells what jurors are needed the next day. If my number isn t called I don t have to show up. When you show up you wait until a case needs jurors and then they march you in and ask questions to figure out who they want, then excuse the rest. So for now I have all weekend to get caught up on things.
> 
> - bearkatwood


Just wear a t-shirt that says "Kill 'em all, let God sort 'em out" ... The judge will either let you off or throw you in jail. Either way you get out of jury duty !

.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Back Forty*
> 
> So today juror #31 was not called upon so I got to work on the bench top.
> I managed to get the back forty glued up and most of the front slab cut out.
> ...


I am making a moxon for the bench and I am thinking that it will be attached to the back side when the bench is out in the open, which will make the moxon a stop for chairs to butt up to. I have room for the and I promised my wife I would make her a case to hold all the carving gear we use, then when I realized how long the off-cuts from the bench would be I thought about making a bench. I will make a cabinet above it to house the carving tools. It adds another work station to the shop so if I am working at my bench and my wife is carving I don't have to arm wrestle her for the bench (IT"S MINE DANG IT!) Plus just wait till you see the bench's' legs. 

On the jury duty, man, where do I start. These guys need me on that jury. About a year ago I was going into the movie theater and an Oregon liberal had a car with a bunch of bumper stickers on it. I had to do a double take. It had "Keep abortion legal" and "End capital punishment" on the same car!
Something screwy there to me. Gotta go get the shop warmed up, have a great day.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Back Forty*
> 
> So today juror #31 was not called upon so I got to work on the bench top.
> I managed to get the back forty glued up and most of the front slab cut out.
> ...


glad to see you making sawdust again hope that continues man they really stretch you out for jury duty in oregon here in socal i call in each day for a week to see if your needed to report if you report your either picked that day or your dismissed and done for a least a year i guess they really dont care if you have a life or not.congratulations on the library build you deserve it brian.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *The Back Forty*
> 
> So today juror #31 was not called upon so I got to work on the bench top.
> I managed to get the back forty glued up and most of the front slab cut out.
> ...


Love to see the progress Brian. I also like the idea you came up with for the top. I think I may go that rout as well. Only need so much surface for the heavy work. The table will be plenty heavy especially with the cabinet. I'm stealing your plans 

Oh, also git a chuckle out of your Arc of the Covenant quip LOL


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Four Ended Candle*

Wow what a day, I have been packing things in lately, I think my candle has four ends. 
So today I got the bench top surfaced to thickness and cut to length, I glued up the split rail, glued up the candlesticks that I have to do, I helped with some cnc work for the carving side of the shop and helped with a prototype cane head. Then started on video #2 "The Tool Cabinet". I have just about finished a sketchup design I have to do and have the blue prints in to be printed off. I am starting to work up a sketchup design and blue prints for a chair class/dvd. I had some brochures made up for Fridays ceremony. 
All in all a big day.

Here is the bench top ready to be mortised out for the tail vise.










I could have cut out the opening section for the tail vise before clamping, but I half forgot to and half didn't care as I thought mortising would give me some options of getting it right where I wanted and leaving it would help keep everything lined up flush. Maybe I was wrong, we'll find out soon.

I used the bench top as a straight edge to clamp to for the split rail glue up.




























The candlestick blanks are glued up and I used the same cauls I made the other day for the bench top. I have a feeling those are going to come in handy. I use them to set everything up and then they can be removed after it is clamped, helps keep it all lined up well.










This will make three sets of candlestick holders about 11" tall.










About this time of year we start getting cane orders for college graduation ceremonies. We have been doing them for quite a few years and every year we get crazy orders that we have to figure out how to make. This year among them is a batch of snake heads.










We also have some tiger heads and mountain peaks as well as some large compasses like we have made in the past.










I am going to a grant acceptance ceremony on Friday. I made a proposal to put a chair and bench in our local library and was accepted. They wanted to have some flyers to display, so I got those printed up today.
I went with simple and to the point.










The sketchup design and class I am starting on will be for the chair in the bottom right of the brochure.

I am also very excited that I started on the second and third videos for youtube. "The Tool Cabinet" and "The Bench" I am hoping they turn out good. I am going to do some explaining in "The Tool Cabinet" of the process instead of just a music video like the first one.
I will let you all know when it goes out.










I think that is about it, I am probably forgetting something, but that's all I can think of for now. I am still contracted to jury duty and have to get my work in as I can, but I have managed to get some things done. I am looking forward to turning the bench legs and getting the bench put together. 
Thanks everyone for reading along. This has been a wild ride!
Take care and have fun woodworking.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Four Ended Candle*
> 
> Wow what a day, I have been packing things in lately, I think my candle has four ends.
> So today I got the bench top surfaced to thickness and cut to length, I glued up the split rail, glued up the candlesticks that I have to do, I helped with some cnc work for the carving side of the shop and helped with a prototype cane head. Then started on video #2 "The Tool Cabinet". I have just about finished a sketchup design I have to do and have the blue prints in to be printed off. I am starting to work up a sketchup design and blue prints for a chair class/dvd. I had some brochures made up for Fridays ceremony.
> ...


You sure are an active and busy man! 
Great progess on the bench. Looking forward to see the videos!


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Four Ended Candle*
> 
> Wow what a day, I have been packing things in lately, I think my candle has four ends.
> So today I got the bench top surfaced to thickness and cut to length, I glued up the split rail, glued up the candlesticks that I have to do, I helped with some cnc work for the carving side of the shop and helped with a prototype cane head. Then started on video #2 "The Tool Cabinet". I have just about finished a sketchup design I have to do and have the blue prints in to be printed off. I am starting to work up a sketchup design and blue prints for a chair class/dvd. I had some brochures made up for Fridays ceremony.
> ...


Cool, nice work. Really like the cobras and the bench looks like its coming along great!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Four Ended Candle*
> 
> Wow what a day, I have been packing things in lately, I think my candle has four ends.
> So today I got the bench top surfaced to thickness and cut to length, I glued up the split rail, glued up the candlesticks that I have to do, I helped with some cnc work for the carving side of the shop and helped with a prototype cane head. Then started on video #2 "The Tool Cabinet". I have just about finished a sketchup design I have to do and have the blue prints in to be printed off. I am starting to work up a sketchup design and blue prints for a chair class/dvd. I had some brochures made up for Fridays ceremony.
> ...


great job on everything brian maybe a wild ride for you but a fun interesting ride for us cant wait to see the videos.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 11, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Four Ended Candle*
> 
> Wow what a day, I have been packing things in lately, I think my candle has four ends.
> So today I got the bench top surfaced to thickness and cut to length, I glued up the split rail, glued up the candlesticks that I have to do, I helped with some cnc work for the carving side of the shop and helped with a prototype cane head. Then started on video #2 "The Tool Cabinet". I have just about finished a sketchup design I have to do and have the blue prints in to be printed off. I am starting to work up a sketchup design and blue prints for a chair class/dvd. I had some brochures made up for Fridays ceremony.
> ...


It sounds more like your candle is in the fire. Thanks for sharing, I really enjoy watching everything come along.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Foundation of woodworking*

Just like a well built house, a well rounded approach to woodworking comes form a solid foundation and understanding of the principles of the medium. Understanding wood and how it will respond to your actions and finding a happy dance that will let you enjoy the craft instead of having it dominate you is paramount. This theory transferred well today when I milled up the legs for the bench. It needs to have an accurate, well made foundation to be a solid usable bench. I took my time today as shortcuts here would haunt me later on. I have worked on a hand-me-down bakery table and any manner of 2×4 plywood horizontal surface that would hold a piece of wood, but for this bench and all the pieces included in this remodel I am demanding more. Almost to the point of being anal retentive as I only want to do this once, then get on with life using what I have made.

It was a quick day as I had to get on with other things, but I have the bench top ready to mortice for the legs and he legs are ready to mortise for the stretchers.

I laid out the benchtop to get a sense of the size and I am happy with the measurements. It will end up being 32"x 68" with the split sitting back at 19". I can comfortably reach the other side and it won't hold me out from the cabinet too far.










With the outside trim boards on the bench has a squat look, but that's O.K. so do I.










I milled the leg blanks square and cut one end with a square face, I then cut them all to the same length. I wasn't worried yet about what length, just that they were all the same. I then set up to mill out a tenon on the top that would sit back 1 1/2" from the face and 1/2" from all other sides to go into the bench top.



















I have referred to the plans a few times, but for the most part they don't have much bearing on this build. Though they are neat and would look nice in a frame.










I ran around the outside first and then used my tenon jig to finish it off. I made sure to undercut it by a bit so not to have over-cut lines, I hate it when I score thru the shoulder of my tenon and see it after glue up.










My legs were too wide for my jig so I popped the armature off and used a clamp.










I won't be found advertising for products too often unless I really like them. I have received many trial products for free over the years to test and have kept my mouth shut about some of them as they weren't worth it, but I have to take a sec here and convince you to buy one thing. 
If there is anything in your shop that will help you improve your accuracy in cutting and milling your lumber it is a Wixey. These things are indispensable and have made a world of difference in how easy my setups are for milling. Get one, there that said we can move on.










The pros will tell you that when you mill thin strips you should always have the strips to the outside of the blade. I had a rocket experience with a cutoff that left a square bruise on my waist for a few months so I know this lesson, but if you sign the waiver you can do what you want, especially if it is your shop. As long as I back up the off-cut and get it past the blade I don't have a problem, so I used this when I was cutting off the waist from the tenons as my jig just wouldn't extend enough to accommodate the alternative.



















This also helps with sawdust that wants to shoot at you too, but if you can put the smaller cuts to the outside. There you have been warned. Do as I say, not as I do. This isn't for teaching purposes, if you want to learn go find a woodworking teacher, I am just trying to entertain you and show you how crazy I am!










The faces of the legs will be notched out for the first 1" to allow the skirted additions to the bench-top to sit flush with the legs.

Oh brother, here we go again. They fight like well.. you know!










So anyway, the legs get a relief to house the skirting that will make the top appear a bit thicker and it will be nice to have for extra clamping.










I am working on a system of rails that will mount under the bench and I will be able to reach underneath and push forward to raise the split in the top, it just sounded like a good idea to me. What do you think?
Take care all,


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Foundation of woodworking*
> 
> Just like a well built house, a well rounded approach to woodworking comes form a solid foundation and understanding of the principles of the medium. Understanding wood and how it will respond to your actions and finding a happy dance that will let you enjoy the craft instead of having it dominate you is paramount. This theory transferred well today when I milled up the legs for the bench. It needs to have an accurate, well made foundation to be a solid usable bench. I took my time today as shortcuts here would haunt me later on. I have worked on a hand-me-down bakery table and any manner of 2×4 plywood horizontal surface that would hold a piece of wood, but for this bench and all the pieces included in this remodel I am demanding more. Almost to the point of being anal retentive as I only want to do this once, then get on with life using what I have made.
> 
> ...


your a machine man i wish i had your energy.your right about being anal and getting this bench done perfect the first time a sturdy bench like that will last your lifetime and beyond,and i like your idea about being able to raise the split the more versatility the better,lookin good.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Foundation of woodworking*
> 
> Just like a well built house, a well rounded approach to woodworking comes form a solid foundation and understanding of the principles of the medium. Understanding wood and how it will respond to your actions and finding a happy dance that will let you enjoy the craft instead of having it dominate you is paramount. This theory transferred well today when I milled up the legs for the bench. It needs to have an accurate, well made foundation to be a solid usable bench. I took my time today as shortcuts here would haunt me later on. I have worked on a hand-me-down bakery table and any manner of 2×4 plywood horizontal surface that would hold a piece of wood, but for this bench and all the pieces included in this remodel I am demanding more. Almost to the point of being anal retentive as I only want to do this once, then get on with life using what I have made.
> 
> ...


That's going to be an awesome bench when your done with it. I'm hopeful that I'll get to build one of my own sometime later this year.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Foundation of woodworking*
> 
> Just like a well built house, a well rounded approach to woodworking comes form a solid foundation and understanding of the principles of the medium. Understanding wood and how it will respond to your actions and finding a happy dance that will let you enjoy the craft instead of having it dominate you is paramount. This theory transferred well today when I milled up the legs for the bench. It needs to have an accurate, well made foundation to be a solid usable bench. I took my time today as shortcuts here would haunt me later on. I have worked on a hand-me-down bakery table and any manner of 2×4 plywood horizontal surface that would hold a piece of wood, but for this bench and all the pieces included in this remodel I am demanding more. Almost to the point of being anal retentive as I only want to do this once, then get on with life using what I have made.
> 
> ...


wow…...i wish i had the head for this stuff….


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Foundation of woodworking*
> 
> Just like a well built house, a well rounded approach to woodworking comes form a solid foundation and understanding of the principles of the medium. Understanding wood and how it will respond to your actions and finding a happy dance that will let you enjoy the craft instead of having it dominate you is paramount. This theory transferred well today when I milled up the legs for the bench. It needs to have an accurate, well made foundation to be a solid usable bench. I took my time today as shortcuts here would haunt me later on. I have worked on a hand-me-down bakery table and any manner of 2×4 plywood horizontal surface that would hold a piece of wood, but for this bench and all the pieces included in this remodel I am demanding more. Almost to the point of being anal retentive as I only want to do this once, then get on with life using what I have made.
> 
> ...


You know it's all an act put on for your benefit, right? When no one is around, they are best buds! Oh, great progress. I know nothing of split tops. So, whatever you say, Brian.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Foundation of woodworking*
> 
> Just like a well built house, a well rounded approach to woodworking comes form a solid foundation and understanding of the principles of the medium. Understanding wood and how it will respond to your actions and finding a happy dance that will let you enjoy the craft instead of having it dominate you is paramount. This theory transferred well today when I milled up the legs for the bench. It needs to have an accurate, well made foundation to be a solid usable bench. I took my time today as shortcuts here would haunt me later on. I have worked on a hand-me-down bakery table and any manner of 2×4 plywood horizontal surface that would hold a piece of wood, but for this bench and all the pieces included in this remodel I am demanding more. Almost to the point of being anal retentive as I only want to do this once, then get on with life using what I have made.
> 
> ...


I can spend hours staring at your legs… 
Great build!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*All about that base!*










Which came first, the mortise or the tenon?
Well for me today it was the tenon.

Where we left off my dog and cat were at it again









Well our undefeated chunky weight champion is still on top, and I can't get her to find another place to hang out.










I had the legs done and I worked on the stretcher for the sides. The bottom ones were easy, they were just 4" wide and straight. The tops were a bit more complex and needed to have a step to keep the two thicknesses even, but it went well.





































I first milled all my tenons on the table saw and then went to the mortiser to chop out all 12 2" deep mortises.










I like using set up bars, they make life easy. Once I had the tenons made all I had to do was stick them in place and trace them out.



















If you don't have a mortiser I highly recommend picking one up, "they are so choice" as Ferris would say.



















With a little fine tuning everything went together well and I am starting to get really excited about building something in my new spot. I have the candle stick holders that need to go out this week and I have a commission for a music stand that just came in that will need to get done asap, so I have to get wrapping this remodel up soon.




























There is still a lot to do to get it all finished, but I am getting closer every day.

I went to a shin-dig on Friday and got my award letter and check for the grant to build a bench and chair for the library. I am very excited to start on that as well.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *All about that base!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well a nice end to the week looks like you've made some good progress.this bench is going to be your cherry on top the sundae.congragtulations on the library build cant wait to see what you come up with.well looks like I caught your jury duty fever ill be doing my civic duty this Tuesday but if im not picked my time is done for a least a year,not so bad compared to oregons system.until we post again good night.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*sexy legs!!*

My legs have curves!!



















I got all four legs turned today. The leg with the vise is a tricky one. I wanted it to still have the barley twist so I turned it and then routed out a chunk. I filled that routed out section with wood and then I will rout that out again to accommodate the leg vise hardware.










First I turn the legs round using my mill and a two inch flat bottom bit.










Then I swith over to the two inch barley twist bit.










The mill has a complex set of gears that can give different pitches and directions of twist.
For my twists I always like to have them apposing. I can't stand it when I see a piece with twist parts all going the same direction.




























The vise leg was a tricky one and I had to take my time so I didn't chunk it out. I used a three inch long by 1/2" wide down-cut spiral bit to clean it out.










I then filled in the section routed out with lumber that will be again routed to house the leg vise hardware.



















It might take a few days before I rout the leg and finish it off. I am not sure what I will tackle tomorrow, but there is plenty to do. I have a set of candle stick holders that need to get the same barley twist, so I will probably get them done and out-a here.










The carving department (A.K.A. my wife) turned out an awesome walnut snake head cane today.














































I will take some final photos of it before it gets shipped out. If the clients like it they will end up ordering 20 of them. That will keep us busy for a while.

Take care everyone and thanks for reading.

Hey by the way, if anyone can find a picture of another workbench with ornate legs, I would love to see it.
Thanks


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *sexy legs!!*
> 
> My legs have curves!!
> 
> ...


Sexy legs Brian. You could probably crank out one of these benches every couple of days, at the rate you seem to be going. Hey, I'm in need of one


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *sexy legs!!*
> 
> My legs have curves!!
> 
> ...


What's a fair price?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *sexy legs!!*
> 
> My legs have curves!!
> 
> ...


LOL fair is a relative term. How about an expense paid trip to NY where you can make one in my shop so it doesn't have to be shipped?


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *sexy legs!!*
> 
> My legs have curves!!
> 
> ...


Very tempting, I like NY.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *sexy legs!!*
> 
> My legs have curves!!
> 
> ...


Wow! Maybe a good time to incorporate some bearings on the right front twisted leg. Give it a good spin and a deep Buddhist Om mantra to start the day Seriously, great innovation you have been putting down with your remodel. Remarkable to make it your own like this. Keep up the good work Brian.

Solid staff head there Mrs.Noel. Good luck with the contract!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *sexy legs!!*
> 
> My legs have curves!!
> 
> ...


Stunning, Brian. Your creativity and execution are remarkable.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *sexy legs!!*
> 
> My legs have curves!!
> 
> ...


Brian you have solved the shop or the job question, your legs are practice for the candlesticks ! ;-) Great jobs from your team, bench and snake head .


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *sexy legs!!*
> 
> My legs have curves!!
> 
> ...


I woke up this morning to about an hour worth of reading on my email. Matt Cremona plugged my video in his weekly update. I was having fun going thru and seeing all the videos people had on there youtube account that had subscribed to me. That was when I had 57 subscribers and it took three years to get that. Just doubled it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *sexy legs!!*
> 
> My legs have curves!!
> 
> ...


Well, color me disappointed ! From the title I was expecting to see something more along this nature ! 
.
.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *sexy legs!!*
> 
> My legs have curves!!
> 
> ...


Well I guess you covered that base for me.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Last puzzle piece again, the fifth corner *

Uh-Oh.










I know I said yesterday I got the last piece of the puzzle, then I get a package today. It was something I ordered two months ago, but Lie-Nielsen had trouble with a batch of bronze so they scrapped a line and had to remake them.










It is always fun to get their packages, I get to catch up on the haps of Portland, ME.



















I got my new scratch beader and it looks nice in its' new home. I will make a holder for it one of these days.










Always one tool away from success! No wonder I never have any folding cash in my pocket 

So today I got the side panels of the bench glued together. I was worried about having enough stock thickness in the legs for the leg vise hardware so I added a chunk in where it attaches. It doesn't look too hot, but it will be behind the chop and make sure it holds up to plenty of torque.




























I used hickory plugs and my mortiser to make square draw bore pegs which worked wonderfully. I offset the holes by about 1/32 and it all just sucked together. It didn't need the clamps once they were in, but I kept them clamped get to get the extra umpf.































































Tomorrow I will cut them off proud and chamfer the ends.

That done it was time for a mythbusters base episode. I hunted through the shop for some quarter-sawn walnut for the bases to the candlestick holders. Using quarter sawn helps to keep everything from moving too much so they will hold up over time. I will also run a screw up through the bottom to help hold them together and cover it with a "made in the usa" sticker 
I milled up the lumber and used a coffee cup my kid got at a mythbusters' exhibit at the OMSI a few years back.










Then I cut them out and sanded them round.










and routed them with a decorative edge.










Then glued them to the candlestick holders.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Last puzzle piece again, the fifth corner *
> 
> Uh-Oh.
> 
> ...


"Always one tool away from success"

That's hilariously true in my mind.

If I only had *this* my woodworking would be taken to the next level.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Last puzzle piece again, the fifth corner *
> 
> Uh-Oh.
> 
> ...


New tools 
Myth Busters
and screwed up candlesticks
It don't get much better that this.
LOL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Last puzzle piece again, the fifth corner *
> 
> Uh-Oh.
> 
> ...


If I only had this my woodworking would be taken to the next level.
THATS WHAT I KEEP TELLING MY WIFE! but really as long as i keep making what she wants i buy the tools i want and she doesnt complain-too much-lol.oh brian i forgot this is about your project,looking great buddy.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *Last puzzle piece again, the fifth corner *
> 
> Uh-Oh.
> 
> ...


Your gonna love the criss cross.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Two Month Anniversary*

So today marks the two month date since I started this remodel. I scheduled for three months, but orders are starting to pile up and the plane till might have to get left off until I can get to it as well as the inside of the tool cabinet. So far so good, but there is still much to do.

I got the base put together today and thee top leveled and mortised in place.




























I put a coat of finish on the base before I stuck it together.






















































































































Here is what it looked like two months ago.














































In other news I got the hobbit desk plans done and they should be going out next week as soon as I get the blueprints back from the printers. I know some happy woodworking Tolkienians that will be happy to get these.

Probably my favorite build of all time and I am not a big hobbit fan or I wasn't until I made the desk and then saw its' doppelganger at the end of the last movie.




























I have been trying to get further in the videos, but they are really waiting on me to finish building the items. I have plans to make my first video that is about something else on making a marking knife for dovetailing. It should be fun.
Have a great weekend and thanks to everyone for following along with me on this build.


----------



## Stivie (Dec 2, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Two Month Anniversary*
> 
> So today marks the two month date since I started this remodel. I scheduled for three months, but orders are starting to pile up and the plane till might have to get left off until I can get to it as well as the inside of the tool cabinet. So far so good, but there is still much to do.
> 
> ...


Everything is coming along nicely! Can't wait to see your bench finished. Your Sketchup plans looks great and definitely worth all the time and effort you have put into them Brian!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Two Month Anniversary*
> 
> So today marks the two month date since I started this remodel. I scheduled for three months, but orders are starting to pile up and the plane till might have to get left off until I can get to it as well as the inside of the tool cabinet. So far so good, but there is still much to do.
> 
> ...


It's (almost) all looking great, Brian. Please say you're gonna do something about the outlet covers. ;-b


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Two Month Anniversary*
> 
> So today marks the two month date since I started this remodel. I scheduled for three months, but orders are starting to pile up and the plane till might have to get left off until I can get to it as well as the inside of the tool cabinet. So far so good, but there is still much to do.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a transformation to the shop, Brian!
Bench looks fabulous.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *Two Month Anniversary*
> 
> So today marks the two month date since I started this remodel. I scheduled for three months, but orders are starting to pile up and the plane till might have to get left off until I can get to it as well as the inside of the tool cabinet. So far so good, but there is still much to do.
> 
> ...


Very nicely done, great progress


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Two Month Anniversary*
> 
> So today marks the two month date since I started this remodel. I scheduled for three months, but orders are starting to pile up and the plane till might have to get left off until I can get to it as well as the inside of the tool cabinet. So far so good, but there is still much to do.
> 
> ...


Looking great Brian! What finish did you use on the base? It really brings out the character.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Two Month Anniversary*
> 
> So today marks the two month date since I started this remodel. I scheduled for three months, but orders are starting to pile up and the plane till might have to get left off until I can get to it as well as the inside of the tool cabinet. So far so good, but there is still much to do.
> 
> ...


For the bench I made a mix of finish that is similar to the Maloof base finish. It is a mix of minwax wipe on poly/ tung oil/ and boiled linseed oil. I put that over everything liberally and then wiped it off after about 10 minutes. The poly helps seal the wood good and since it is a bench it will get oiled every so often. For the rest of the coats I will be using a tung oil/ boiled linseed oil and beeswax mix that I make. That is the same I will use for the top.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*What's Behind Door #1*

I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.










I started with holders for my most used dovetail and carcass saw. One has a carved handle and one does not so I built the holders respectively. I used leaves to hold the saws in place once in.










Next I moved on the Japanese saws, which to be honest plagued me and they are not yet complete. I tried three different designs, making each trial out of pine and then tossing them in the scrap bin only to be frustrated by the next trial. Finally I hit upon a way to have one saw slide in from the front and two from the side that made them store very compact, yet easy to get at. I also wanted to build a facade for the face that would resemble a pagoda and my first attempts made this idea moot.










I am going to work up a design and run it through my CNC to have some Japanese writing that has a phrase "with many strokes a large tree is felled" like the English version "many strokes fell great oaks" 
That idea is very profound to me as I think there is nothing complicated about woodworking, only a tedium of many small tasks to create a grand project.










I then worked to make a holder for my files and rasps. I use these a lot so they had to be close at hand.
I made it a simple affair as you wouldn't see whatever I made behind the handles. I used some nice curly maple and made the fingers nice enough to look at, but functionality was the key here.










For my carving rasps I made a vertical station that would display them well and keep them very accessible.










For the pegs on the carving panel I used my mortiser again and made the pegs square like my spokeshave holder. It has been used a few times in this cabinet and I like it better that round pegs.
On the bottom shelf of the door I put my handles for my micro planes. I will keep all the heads in one of the drawers. I will have to make a video and/or blog about how I use those bad boys. They can carve wood in a hurry.









So I am pleased withe results so far. There is a little tweaking to do and the Japanese saws still get a cover plate, but I like it.



















The left door will be for measuring and marking, with caliper, dividers and the like. It will also have my mallets and chisels. Like I said before I plan on eventually having an eight chisel set so I made a holder to fit that. I have about 45 chisels floating about the shop, but I want nice ones for the cabinet.
So the set that I made with my CNC a while back has been assembled and finished and put in place. And not too soon as I just lost one of the chisel end protectors for my newer set, so it worked out good they could go to a new home.





































So that is all I have to share for tonight I think.. Oh wait there was a blog recently by another LJ member. I invite you all to follow along with fatandy2003 as he tackles a guitar build; http://lumberjocks.com/fatandy2003/blog/76746 .
Reading it got me thinking about my old hobby. I had started playing around with lutherie years ago, but moving and life and bugs put a temporary stop to it. I really enjoyed it and it is a very precise and beautiful aspect of woodworking. So I pulled out my tub-O-stuff that I had stored away and started rummaging thru it. I think I would like to get back at it if time permits. I know I am going to be very busy this summer but I had a good beginning for a few guitars. I had Koa and Myrtle and walnut all ready to go. Take a look.



















I am hoping to be done with the remodel by the end of next week, it will bring an end to the blog for a time, but I will pick it back up when I start the plane till. In the mean time I am sure I will have something else to yap about. TTFN


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


BOOM!! Mind blown! That is awesome Brian!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


Brian, you never cease to amaze me with your ideas and workmanship.


----------



## fatandy2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


Brian,

You have an incredible shop! All that figured wood is overwhelming. You work is incredible as well.

Cheers,


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


Beautiful craftsmanship


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


Progress, beautiful progress. What is it that you favor about the square pegs over the round, Brian?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


This is right up there with the invention of light sabers.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


You sure are moving fast. All that done in only 2 months. Wow


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


Stupendous ! And I'm with Fridge, wow what a job (and what beautiful tools )


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


I have to stop reading the posts on this blog-they're making me very jealous!

Great work, Brian. Always fun to see what you've come up with.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


Everything you show in your blog looks so fine and so easy to do like it gets shaped by itself…

Such a pleasure to watch your work in progress.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


Wow, more eye candy for us Lumberjocks, thanks!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


Brian, you have crossed the line. You no longer have a woodworking shop, you have a bloomin' woodworking shrine! It is all very inspirational for the mere mortals.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


^^^What Art said  Looks like A sample of all you're abilities rolled into a functional cohesion. Super!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


I rarely like CNC worked things, but that chisel rack is mind blowing.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *What's Behind Door #1*
> 
> I managed to get the right door of my tool cabinet fitted with its' selection of tools. I decided to make the right side the cutting and shaping side. The saw till occupies that area so it seems appropriate.
> 
> ...


Grassyass amigos and amigets! 
Calling it a shrine reminds me of the stand up comedy Tim Allen did with the sacrificial board and the cave man sounds. More Power! Ar Ar Arr! 
Just working on the "Tool Cabinet" video and I think it is going to be a fun one. I will let you all know when it comes out.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Putting On The Ritz*

So It is a good thing this will be the last week of my remodel.
I currently have orders for;

A music stand, 6 dining room chairs, a bench and chair for the library, 31 snake canes, mountain top cane heads, walnut sofa legs for an upholsterer in Portland and I need to finish up the candle stick holders, not to mention anything I want to build for a gallery. WOW!

So today I put the door trim on;



















I need to do some paint touch-ups on the door frame, I got a little wild with my background paint.

I got the leg vise chop out of the clamps and it looks like it is going to work very well.










I yanked the bench away from the wall today and started putting the skirting on it. I also milled out for where the wagon vise goes. It might have easier to cut the board short when I glued it up, but I doubt it. Everything went really quickly and it is just about ready to stick the vise in place.




























I cut the leg shoulders to apply the skirting.



















For the rest of the day I milled the tenon on the slab that gets the end vise and dovetailed the skirt on. Those goofy dovetails are tedious to make.














































So there it is, five days left. This has been such a trip and so fun for me to share with everyone. I am going to be going gangbusters to get it all wrapped up. I think I can do it though. 
Thanks and have a great week.

P.S. If you can, maybe drop a line of encouragement to chairmaker and master woodworker Jeff Miller. He recently had an operation and is pretty banged up. He has been a big influence on my woodworking and I hope to take a class form him in 2017. You can read about it here;
http://furnituremaking.com/wordpress/impatient-patient/


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Putting On The Ritz*
> 
> So It is a good thing this will be the last week of my remodel.
> I currently have orders for;
> ...


stunning!!! I love those dovetails


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *Putting On The Ritz*
> 
> So It is a good thing this will be the last week of my remodel.
> I currently have orders for;
> ...


Amazing work. Looks awesome.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Putting On The Ritz*
> 
> So It is a good thing this will be the last week of my remodel.
> I currently have orders for;
> ...


Dude, your dovetails have dovetails! That is some over the top coolness.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Putting On The Ritz*
> 
> So It is a good thing this will be the last week of my remodel.
> I currently have orders for;
> ...


That is one sweet spot in the shop.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*I Got Chopped*

For those of you who have never used a leg vise, they are amazingly useful animals to have in the shop. To those of you who have one, "way to go" 
To those of you who have one, and it happens to have benchcrafted hardware, let me commiserate with you just a bit. They are not really a difficult thing to put in, though I am a bit mechanically disinclined. They seem to be more on the tedious end of things and very persnickety. Kind of like putting a leash on a bumble-bee; be accurate or suffer the consequences.

So let me catch you up. I glued up two slabs of wood, a chunk of 8/4 walnut and 4/4 maple.










This part of the remodel turned out like the original picture. Many times I have had licence with things and they differed. The saw till being one example, but I was happy with how closely the chop resembles the drawing.










I popped the blank out of the clamps and took a look at how it will look in its' new home 










Pleased, I drew out a center-line that would be routed out for the scissors.










I drilled out the thru hole for the screw.










I then went to the drill press to drill the hole that runs thru laterally which will get the steel pin that holds the scissors in place.










Confident I had an accurate beginning to the hole I finished it off with a long auger bit.










Using two sided duct tape I fastened the blank to the table-saw top and used the same tape to create runners that would limit the travel of the router so I just routed away what I needed.










The board wasn't long enough to place a stop on the bottom of the channel so I used my fence clamps to hold a board in place and positioned the table-saw fence to the right distance. Worked well.



















Makes a little mess.










Next I drew out the shape I wanted for the chop.










And cut it out.










To position the hardware I found it useful to use the drill bit that made the hole to center the plate.




























I had purchased a large bunch of router bits from a company going out of business in Salem a few years back. In the mix was a 30 degree chamfer bit which was useful to put the angle I wanted on the outside. I used the same angle on the table-saw to chamfer the top of the chop.

About a half hour of persnickety-ness later I had it in place and I could set the pins for good. 










A little of my bench finish and Bazinga!




























I have been in a big hurry to get this done and the inlay that goes in the front of the bench might have to wait. I was able to slow down enough to get a bunch of pictures for you all today, because I want you to get a lot of bang for your buck. Which reminds me, some of you are behind on your payments. 

I am getting close to being finished with the tool cabinet video. It will hopefully go out within the week.










Thanks for reading and have fun woodworking!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *I Got Chopped*
> 
> For those of you who have never used a leg vise, they are amazingly useful animals to have in the shop. To those of you who have one, "way to go"
> To those of you who have one, and it happens to have benchcrafted hardware, let me commiserate with you just a bit. They are not really a difficult thing to put in, though I am a bit mechanically disinclined. They seem to be more on the tedious end of things and very persnickety. Kind of like putting a leash on a bumble-bee; be accurate or suffer the consequences.
> ...


That is one way cool work bench!!!
Fits in nicely with the rest of your creations me thinks.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *I Got Chopped*
> 
> For those of you who have never used a leg vise, they are amazingly useful animals to have in the shop. To those of you who have one, "way to go"
> To those of you who have one, and it happens to have benchcrafted hardware, let me commiserate with you just a bit. They are not really a difficult thing to put in, though I am a bit mechanically disinclined. They seem to be more on the tedious end of things and very persnickety. Kind of like putting a leash on a bumble-bee; be accurate or suffer the consequences.
> ...


Wonderful blog. It surely gave me a lot more confidence that I can install one should I bite the bullet and purchase the hardware. Many thanks for taking the time to take the pictures and write it up.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *I Got Chopped*
> 
> For those of you who have never used a leg vise, they are amazingly useful animals to have in the shop. To those of you who have one, "way to go"
> To those of you who have one, and it happens to have benchcrafted hardware, let me commiserate with you just a bit. They are not really a difficult thing to put in, though I am a bit mechanically disinclined. They seem to be more on the tedious end of things and very persnickety. Kind of like putting a leash on a bumble-bee; be accurate or suffer the consequences.
> ...


If I can do it anyone can!  I hope.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *I Got Chopped*
> 
> For those of you who have never used a leg vise, they are amazingly useful animals to have in the shop. To those of you who have one, "way to go"
> To those of you who have one, and it happens to have benchcrafted hardware, let me commiserate with you just a bit. They are not really a difficult thing to put in, though I am a bit mechanically disinclined. They seem to be more on the tedious end of things and very persnickety. Kind of like putting a leash on a bumble-bee; be accurate or suffer the consequences.
> ...


"A little of my bench finish and Bazinga!"
.
.
*Is impressed ! *
.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *I Got Chopped*
> 
> For those of you who have never used a leg vise, they are amazingly useful animals to have in the shop. To those of you who have one, "way to go"
> To those of you who have one, and it happens to have benchcrafted hardware, let me commiserate with you just a bit. They are not really a difficult thing to put in, though I am a bit mechanically disinclined. They seem to be more on the tedious end of things and very persnickety. Kind of like putting a leash on a bumble-bee; be accurate or suffer the consequences.
> ...


Nanu Nanu, Schazbot!
I guess I should have said if anyone else can do it then I can  Hopefully. Maybe not, we'll see.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *I Got Chopped*
> 
> For those of you who have never used a leg vise, they are amazingly useful animals to have in the shop. To those of you who have one, "way to go"
> To those of you who have one, and it happens to have benchcrafted hardware, let me commiserate with you just a bit. They are not really a difficult thing to put in, though I am a bit mechanically disinclined. They seem to be more on the tedious end of things and very persnickety. Kind of like putting a leash on a bumble-bee; be accurate or suffer the consequences.
> ...


Nice Brian, I especially like the 3 knobs on the handwheel. Your bench and tills are so unique, someone should come up with a name for your style. I've enjoyed following the bear's den remodel


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *I Got Chopped*
> 
> For those of you who have never used a leg vise, they are amazingly useful animals to have in the shop. To those of you who have one, "way to go"
> To those of you who have one, and it happens to have benchcrafted hardware, let me commiserate with you just a bit. They are not really a difficult thing to put in, though I am a bit mechanically disinclined. They seem to be more on the tedious end of things and very persnickety. Kind of like putting a leash on a bumble-bee; be accurate or suffer the consequences.
> ...


That bench gets more hideous every day, Brian, you'd better send it to me for appropriate disposal. Wait, you can finish it first, then send it. 

Love the shape on that chop. Great work!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *I Got Chopped*
> 
> For those of you who have never used a leg vise, they are amazingly useful animals to have in the shop. To those of you who have one, "way to go"
> To those of you who have one, and it happens to have benchcrafted hardware, let me commiserate with you just a bit. They are not really a difficult thing to put in, though I am a bit mechanically disinclined. They seem to be more on the tedious end of things and very persnickety. Kind of like putting a leash on a bumble-bee; be accurate or suffer the consequences.
> ...


How about "Suahuab" which would be the opposite of Bauhaus. My tree cabinet is kind of the opposite of form following function there. I am sure you guys will come up with something. I am sure the one that will stick will be something like fairy style or something.. Yuck!! you can do better than that… Try again.

I am glad you guys like it. I am finishing it in drool. I have to keep stopping to look at how spoiled I am.  Very happy!!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *I Got Chopped*
> 
> For those of you who have never used a leg vise, they are amazingly useful animals to have in the shop. To those of you who have one, "way to go"
> To those of you who have one, and it happens to have benchcrafted hardware, let me commiserate with you just a bit. They are not really a difficult thing to put in, though I am a bit mechanically disinclined. They seem to be more on the tedious end of things and very persnickety. Kind of like putting a leash on a bumble-bee; be accurate or suffer the consequences.
> ...


I kept getting distracted by all of the cool things in the background of your pictures, especially the tool chest and the bent piece of thin strip wood with a piece of string for marking the curve. Had to read the post several times since I kept losing my train of thought to look at the pictures…. Squirrel!!!!!!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Finally the Finale*

I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.

I said I was going to explain the doohickey that was hiding under the bench the other day, it was my saw vise. I made it last year when I made my wood-backed hand saws.



















It is about time for me to use it again to sharpen my stuff. That maple was a murderer.

So today I made the deadman.



















I worked it to the shape it needed to be, then I pulled out my curve maker. Move over Katniss Everdeen.










In my original drawing I made the front of the deadman maple, but that was switched to walnut as I had a piece of maple that looked nice for that spot.










So here it is finished.



























































































So that's all folks. I lived thru it. I will be working to put tool holders in the cabinet as I go along, I didn't want to hurry them up and not make them high quality. I will also put the inlay in the front of the bench when I can. Later this fall when I can get back to it I will start on the plane till. I will add to the blog then, but for now I am going to bid you all farewell.
Thanks again, you are the best!
Take care and have fun woodworking!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


Nice work on getting it finished up on your schedule Brian. It looks beautiful. Starting on mine next?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


Stellar project and blog! I have enjoyed the journey. Thanks for taking us along!


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


Thanks for the show!!! Great work!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


Wow , I would just about be afraid to use that work bench for fear of getting it messed up. Very Nice work it .


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


Now that is some super shop remodel! I've certainly enjoyed the trek through this blog. I'm so happy you have what you've dreamed for , for so long. Now you can get to work and get dust and shavings all over as you earn its cost.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


brian say it aint so.i guess all good things must come to an end and you do need to make a living but even though you cant blog for awhile I hope you will still find time to post your builds looking forward for whats to come thanks buddy.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


Spectacular job on these. Hopefully, it will inspire you when you are out there putting these things to use.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


Wow. That is the most impressive shop furniture i have ewer seen. 
Have enjoyed reading along a lot!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


Very nicely done.
Your table gives me the feel of a pirate ship captain's cabin. lol


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


You been playing with the French curves, I think I would use the work bench for a dinning room table. Very amazing, will have to go back and check out some of your other posts


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...





> Nice work on getting it finished up on your schedule Brian. It looks beautiful. Starting on mine next?
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Hopefully I set the bar high, but I know you can top it!  I look forward to seeing what you come up with. You have my dream shop. Love the brick and the windows.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


Absolutely Stunning! What a beautiful display of your craftsmanship. As I've said before, you never cease to amaze!


----------



## TraylorPark (Jan 9, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


Wonderful pieces. Congratulations on some awesome and inspiring work. Now you can enjoy your time off filling orders 

Zach


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


No fair making us jealous! 
Really amazing work, top notch to be sure.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 11, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *Finally the Finale*
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for reading along as I spoil myself with this amazing remodel. It is such a huge difference for me, I am not sure it will really sink in until I have made three or four projects there. It has been a pleasure to have you all follow along and cheer me on. You have been an amazing bunch of people to chat with and get to know. So thanks a million.
> This will be my last blog for some time as I need to concentrate on orders and getting my world put back together. I have been focused on this almost obsessively, getting up at 4am and working until I can't hold my arms up some days. I look forward to slowing down a bit. It was hard to steal away the time it took to make these things, but I am sure twenty years from now I will be glad I did it.
> ...


Very nice work, and very good read. I've enjoyed reading along, and watching the amazing work unfold. It's like a TV show, I can't wait, and really hope for a second season.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*Video Killed the Blog Star*

So I finally got the video done for the tool cabinet. It was a wild experience to work on this and share it with all of you. I look forward to years of more projects.










Just to show you all my humble side and that I am not above begging, please subscribe and get as many friends who like woodworking to subscribe as well. 

I had a blast making the cabinet, but I have to tell you that the video took longer and was harder to do for me. I am just not an actor, film maker and editor. I am a woodworker. I don't know how some of these guys on youtube do it.

This all started with an idea that maybe I had some fun stuff to share with everyone. I have always liked watching videos about woodworking, so I thought why not me.

I drew up the plans










Remodeled the shop.




























Then I built the saw till and made a video about that.















Then I started on the tool cabinet









































































And now it's a major motion picture… I wonder if Leo will play me? He looked kinda scraggly like me in that last one.


















O.k. maybe not, but it is a youtube video










Thanks again everyone for going on this trip with me.
Now get out there and get me subscribers 






Be safe and have fun woodworking.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *Video Killed the Blog Star*
> 
> So I finally got the video done for the tool cabinet. It was a wild experience to work on this and share it with all of you. I look forward to years of more projects.
> 
> ...


Cool Video -thx


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

*At last the End is Here!*

So this remodel has consumed my life for the last four months, some good and some wee, just nutz!!
I have very much enjoyed getting to know all of you who have sat thru my endless dribble and actually read this blog. Your comments have been very inspiring to me. There were some days I felt like just moving on and leaving it alone, but I felt I owed it to you to get this done. I hope that I can use this new amazing space to show you what fun things I am lucky enough to get to work on and help young woodworkers get inspired to try something new and go for it!
It has been a labor of love to build all these pieces and I am going to enjoy every minute I get to go to work and play!
Thanks again to all of you, you made it really fun.
Now get some popcorn and enjoy the show!





View on YouTube


----------



## nes_matt (Jul 8, 2014)

bearkatwood said:


> *At last the End is Here!*
> 
> So this remodel has consumed my life for the last four months, some good and some wee, just nutz!!
> I have very much enjoyed getting to know all of you who have sat thru my endless dribble and actually read this blog. Your comments have been very inspiring to me. There were some days I felt like just moving on and leaving it alone, but I felt I owed it to you to get this done. I hope that I can use this new amazing space to show you what fun things I am lucky enough to get to work on and help young woodworkers get inspired to try something new and go for it!
> ...


wow!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

bearkatwood said:


> *At last the End is Here!*
> 
> So this remodel has consumed my life for the last four months, some good and some wee, just nutz!!
> I have very much enjoyed getting to know all of you who have sat thru my endless dribble and actually read this blog. Your comments have been very inspiring to me. There were some days I felt like just moving on and leaving it alone, but I felt I owed it to you to get this done. I hope that I can use this new amazing space to show you what fun things I am lucky enough to get to work on and help young woodworkers get inspired to try something new and go for it!
> ...


Well done, thank you for sharing


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *At last the End is Here!*
> 
> So this remodel has consumed my life for the last four months, some good and some wee, just nutz!!
> I have very much enjoyed getting to know all of you who have sat thru my endless dribble and actually read this blog. Your comments have been very inspiring to me. There were some days I felt like just moving on and leaving it alone, but I felt I owed it to you to get this done. I hope that I can use this new amazing space to show you what fun things I am lucky enough to get to work on and help young woodworkers get inspired to try something new and go for it!
> ...


man brian glad to see you finally made it to the finish line on this project,but im kind of sad to see it end, its been fun following you through this,but im sure you will give us more to come,cant wait to see whats next,thanks for the ride.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

bearkatwood said:


> *At last the End is Here!*
> 
> So this remodel has consumed my life for the last four months, some good and some wee, just nutz!!
> I have very much enjoyed getting to know all of you who have sat thru my endless dribble and actually read this blog. Your comments have been very inspiring to me. There were some days I felt like just moving on and leaving it alone, but I felt I owed it to you to get this done. I hope that I can use this new amazing space to show you what fun things I am lucky enough to get to work on and help young woodworkers get inspired to try something new and go for it!
> ...


Beautiful work and a well equipped shop to say the least.
Bill


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

bearkatwood said:


> *At last the End is Here!*
> 
> So this remodel has consumed my life for the last four months, some good and some wee, just nutz!!
> I have very much enjoyed getting to know all of you who have sat thru my endless dribble and actually read this blog. Your comments have been very inspiring to me. There were some days I felt like just moving on and leaving it alone, but I felt I owed it to you to get this done. I hope that I can use this new amazing space to show you what fun things I am lucky enough to get to work on and help young woodworkers get inspired to try something new and go for it!
> ...


Man am I glad you started posting your shizzle on this site so we would all see it.

If I were to build another bench, it would be a split top. So versatile. I recommend a whole 'nother bench for the moxon. Joinery bench….I love mine.

You're skill level and design ability leaves most of us in the dust, but we enjoy watching.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *At last the End is Here!*
> 
> So this remodel has consumed my life for the last four months, some good and some wee, just nutz!!
> I have very much enjoyed getting to know all of you who have sat thru my endless dribble and actually read this blog. Your comments have been very inspiring to me. There were some days I felt like just moving on and leaving it alone, but I felt I owed it to you to get this done. I hope that I can use this new amazing space to show you what fun things I am lucky enough to get to work on and help young woodworkers get inspired to try something new and go for it!
> ...


Thanks Red. I hope some day we get a chance to hang out and make some shavings. Thanks for putting up with my dribble, glad you liked it. Oh yeah and I am still mad at you for getting those books before me.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bearkatwood said:


> *At last the End is Here!*
> 
> So this remodel has consumed my life for the last four months, some good and some wee, just nutz!!
> I have very much enjoyed getting to know all of you who have sat thru my endless dribble and actually read this blog. Your comments have been very inspiring to me. There were some days I felt like just moving on and leaving it alone, but I felt I owed it to you to get this done. I hope that I can use this new amazing space to show you what fun things I am lucky enough to get to work on and help young woodworkers get inspired to try something new and go for it!
> ...


Everything came together and it not only looks amazing, it accomplishes exactly what you had intended - a perfect backdrop for your videos, which I must say, are very entertaining. Oh it's also a neat place to work.

You're not only a fantastic woodworker, you're a natural in front of the camera  Keep the videos coming!


----------

